# saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not



## LA RAM FAN

same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.

This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.

Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.

All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.

How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.


I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.

ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.

TWO.
the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.

The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.

Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.

then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.


The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.

The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl


these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Also if THAT was too much for your warped brains to comprehend,this short video here PROVES that the cheatriots ALWAYS get the calls,that a skirt was put on tom brady in this game by the refs,that  it was open hunting season on mahomes.

same as the raiders/pats playoff game,the cheatriots got ALL the calls,the chiefs did not.they have a HISTORY of this and you all make excuse after pathetic excuse for them that the patriots dont have the refs in their pockets because you all have such a mancrush on tom shady brady.

this pats player put  a  MUCH more vicious hit on mahomes than the one that was called on tom brady yet THIS hit was NOT called on mahomes because  the refs are going to protect tom brady at ALL costs by putting a skirt on him.


Like this poster here said so well in the comments,like the tom brady tuck rule, this is the tom brady TOUCH rule..

Add that to the Brady tuck rule, this is called the Brady touch rule...




 the raiders/pats game had it  been officiated FAIRLY years,THEY would have been in the superbowl,NOT the pats. the raiders would have won the game in the FIRST half.

same story here,had it been officiated FAIRLY instead of the pats getting all the calls and the chiefs NONE,the CHIEFS would have been in the superbowl as they should and NOT the pats.yep no favorites being played by the NFL refs for the pats year after year,playoff game after playoff games.


if you read all the comments UNDER this video,you will see for yourself the WHOLE COUNTRY sees the facts for what they are,that these games are scipted by the refs and ,that the cheatriots get in superbowl after superbowl every year because goddel has his head up robert krafts ass

these people get it,one of them nailed it saying it should be the SAINTS and the CHIEFS in the superbowl.


----------



## Tax Man

I agree that the cheatriots and billicheat have to be paying someone bigtime money.


----------



## mudwhistle

Tax Man said:


> I agree that the cheatriots and billicheat have to be paying someone bigtime money.


Probably Trump.


----------



## edward37

WHO do you all like?  Pats are 2 1/2


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## ptbw forever

LA RAM FAN said:


> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.


Except the refs basically tried to give the Chiefs the game against the Patriots with no pass interference and no holding calls that were obvious to everyone.


----------



## Tax Man

Valerie said:


>


I have not care for brady even in high school. His general demeanor has always been my shit don't stink.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Valerie said:


>



Everybody knows you have ALWAYS had your head up shady bradys ass.

yei i DO hate cheaters,i WONT deny that,but you LOVE cheaters obviously.you no doubt copied off the papers of the students that sat next to you in school to pass quizs and exams the facts you LOVE cheaters.


as always you play dodgeball and go into evade mode how brady has the refs in his pockets.


oh and just so you know,a ten year old kid proved to the entire world your hero is a cheater and a fraud here in this link below,sorry the truth hurts.

10 year old kid wins science fair project by proving Tom Shady Brady is a cheater.comedy gold.


----------



## Valerie




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Valerie said:


>




you LOVE cheaters we ALL know that. you dont have to keep advertising it.thats old news,tell us something NEW that we DONT know about yourself.


oh and hate to hurt your feelings,but a ten year old kid has exposed your hero for the cheater and fraud he is. I know you are on the suicide hotline number now.



10 year old kid wins science fair project by proving Tom Shady Brady is a cheater.comedy gold.


----------



## Valerie

haters gotta watch those videos and weep for the love of tom brady  


LA RAM FAN said:


> brady has the refs in his pockets.





are you sure you don't want to blame the DEEP STATE.........?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ptbw forever said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the refs basically tried to give the Chiefs the game against the Patriots with no pass interference and no holding calls that were obvious to everyone.
Click to expand...


yeah right,lets see those alleged times you are referring to.nice theory that holds no water.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Valerie said:


> haters gotta watch those videos and weep for the love of tom brady
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> brady has the refs in his pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure you don't want to blame the DEEP STATE.........?
Click to expand...


people who LOVE cheaters like you WONT watch those videos since it exposes their hero for the fraud he is. i know you on the suicide hotline watch after that ten year old kid exposed him as the cheater he is.


----------



## H B Lowrie

Couldn't care less about any of it. 
I don't support socialist industries.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

H B Lowrie said:


> Couldn't care less about any of it.
> I don't support socialist industries.



The corrupt NFL cartel is more corrupt this year than it EVER has been before.this is the first time i can ever recall where the refs giftwrapped BOTH of the title games so they could both be in the superbowl.

I am glad this happened because people who were not awake to how these games are scripted and how the pats have had the refs in their pockets ever since belicheat arrived as the coach.the ENTIRE WORLD knows now that the NFL rigged BOTH of these games for the rams and cheatriots to be in the superbowl,its no longer a secret anymore.the NFL cartel has been exposed for the criminal organization it is now.Its all out in the open now.


----------



## H B Lowrie

LA RAM FAN said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't care less about any of it.
> I don't support socialist industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corrupt NFL cartel is more corrupt this year than it EVER has been before.this is the first time i can ever recall where the refs giftwrapped BOTH of the title games so they could both be in the superbowl.
> 
> I am glad this happened because people who were not awake to how these games are scripted and how the pats have had the refs in their pockets ever since belicheat arrived as the coach.the ENTIRE WORLD knows now that the NFL rigged BOTH of these games for the rams and cheatriots to be in the superbowl,its no longer a secret anymore.the NFL cartel has been exposed for the criminal organization it is now.Its all out in the open now.
Click to expand...


And the public pays for the palaces in which the grand spectacle, illusion, and homages to the power and militarism of the United Corporate States of America are conducted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> haters gotta watch those videos and weep for the love of tom brady
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> brady has the refs in his pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure you don't want to blame the DEEP STATE.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people who LOVE cheaters like you WONT watch those videos since it exposes their hero for the fraud he is. i know you on the suicide hotline watch after that ten year old kid exposed him as the cheater he is.
Click to expand...


glad you agree with me that it IS funny you are on the suicide hotline number cause your hero has been exposed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

H B Lowrie said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't care less about any of it.
> I don't support socialist industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corrupt NFL cartel is more corrupt this year than it EVER has been before.this is the first time i can ever recall where the refs giftwrapped BOTH of the title games so they could both be in the superbowl.
> 
> I am glad this happened because people who were not awake to how these games are scripted and how the pats have had the refs in their pockets ever since belicheat arrived as the coach.the ENTIRE WORLD knows now that the NFL rigged BOTH of these games for the rams and cheatriots to be in the superbowl,its no longer a secret anymore.the NFL cartel has been exposed for the criminal organization it is now.Its all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the public pays for the palaces in which the grand spectacle, illusion, and homages to the power and militarism of the United Corporate States of America are conducted.
Click to expand...


uh whats all this babble?


----------



## Valerie

mudwhistle said:


> Probably Trump.








despite trump's lame attempts to glom onto our PATRIOTIC image, Brady's WINNING, and tom's gracious polite response to that...truth is, tom brady isn't REALLY a big fan of donny's deplorable agenda.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tax Man said:


> I agree that the cheatriots and billicheat have to be paying someone bigtime money.



Only the biased non objective people that worship shady brady and have their head up his ass like valerie  cant see that obvious fact


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tax Man said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not care for brady even in high school. His general demeanor has always been my shit don't stink.
Click to expand...


HIGH school? did YOU know him in high school or something?


----------



## H B Lowrie

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> haters gotta watch those videos and weep for the love of tom brady
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> brady has the refs in his pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure you don't want to blame the DEEP STATE.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people who LOVE cheaters like you WONT watch those videos since it exposes their hero for the fraud he is. i know you on the suicide hotline watch after that ten year old kid exposed him as the cheater he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> glad you agree with me that it IS funny you are on the suicide hotline number cause your hero has been exposed.
Click to expand...



Is cheating off limits in american society now?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The chiefs and saints players should get together and protest this superbowl and DEMAND for the REAL superbowl played between the saiints and chiefs.

they would get the support of hundreds of  thousands.the whole entire country KNOWS these two games were rigged.i have been to a couple of sports  message boards and i have seen many posters say the same thing everybody down at my workplace is saying,that the chiefs and saints are the two teams that belong in the superbowl. that wont happen of course because the government is not of the people,for the people and by the people,its for the corporations which backs the NFL so what else is new?  that the NFL disregards what the majority of the FANS want.

WHY anybody would ever give a dime to the corrupt NFL cartel is beyond me.


----------



## mudwhistle

Valerie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite trump's lame attempts to glom onto our PATRIOTIC image, Brady's WINNING, and tom's gracious polite response to that...truth is, tom brady isn't REALLY a big fan of donny's deplorable agenda.
Click to expand...


Yeah.....Trump is trying to take credit for Tom Brady.
Not unlike the way Obama keeps taking credit for Trump's economy.


----------



## Valerie

for the love of sport


----------



## edward37

Valerie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite trump's lame attempts to glom onto our PATRIOTIC image, Brady's WINNING, and tom's gracious polite response to that...truth is, tom brady isn't REALLY a big fan of donny's deplorable agenda.
Click to expand...

Golden State for 2nd year won't see trump   but rather Obama


----------



## edward37

mudwhistle said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite trump's lame attempts to glom onto our PATRIOTIC image, Brady's WINNING, and tom's gracious polite response to that...truth is, tom brady isn't REALLY a big fan of donny's deplorable agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.....Trump is trying to take credit for Tom Brady.
> Not unlike the way Obama keeps taking credit for Trump's economy.
Click to expand...

trump is like the rooster who screams out  in the morning thinking he's the reason the sun shines


----------



## LA RAM FAN

edward37 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite trump's lame attempts to glom onto our PATRIOTIC image, Brady's WINNING, and tom's gracious polite response to that...truth is, tom brady isn't REALLY a big fan of donny's deplorable agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden State for 2nd year won't see trump   but rather Obama
Click to expand...


uh try discussing the information in the OP. its enough i got to watch that coward valerie cowardly evade facts how shady brady is a cheater.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL 100% fabricated INDEED.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I have no problem with Brady. An amazing QB and a nice man from what I hear.
Sucks my Chiefs didn't beat them but it is what it is. We played like ass the entire first half so it's on us. Some of the calls/no calls were certainly BULLSHIT but that's the way it goes sometimes. Hopefully we get a substantial overhaul of the ref rules and the overtime rules in playoff games MUST BE CHANGED.

The Saints however were straight up robbed.


----------



## mudwhistle

edward37 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> despite trump's lame attempts to glom onto our PATRIOTIC image, Brady's WINNING, and tom's gracious polite response to that...truth is, tom brady isn't REALLY a big fan of donny's deplorable agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden State for 2nd year won't see trump   but rather Obama
Click to expand...

They're still racists. This is why I don't watch the NBA anymore. Too many racists.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> I have no problem with Brady. An amazing QB and a nice man from what I hear.
> Sucks my Chiefs didn't beat them but it is what it is. We played like ass the entire first half so it's on us. Some of the calls/no calls were certainly BULLSHIT but that's the way it goes sometimes. Hopefully we get a substantial overhaul of the ref rules and the overtime rules in playoff games MUST BE CHANGED.
> 
> The Saints however were straight up robbed.



you're the same as mudwhistle,you play dodgeball with the evidence in the OP and the videos there that prove these two games were rigged and the refs were in the pats pockets same as he always  does,no wonder he LOVED your post.LOL

thats the most comical post i have ever seen from you defending this fraud cheater saying he is a nice man,this NICE man is not only a cheater but a CRIMINAL liar same as his coach who he learned from.a criminal liar who destroyed evidence that in a criminal case were he not a famous celebrity and just a no name person like me and you, would have gone to JAIL for his destruction of evidence destroying  his cell phone like the coward he was.LOL but because his name is tom brady,he did not  nice ganme of dodgeball there evading those videos that the chiefs were even MORE robbed than the saints were.

you being a chiefs fan,you are in denial mode on that of course.LOL

the whole country is calling out how BOTH these games were fixed but in your warped world you and mudwhistle live in,everybody else is wrong and you are right.


----------



## Jarlaxle

H B Lowrie said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't care less about any of it.
> I don't support socialist industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corrupt NFL cartel is more corrupt this year than it EVER has been before.this is the first time i can ever recall where the refs giftwrapped BOTH of the title games so they could both be in the superbowl.
> 
> I am glad this happened because people who were not awake to how these games are scripted and how the pats have had the refs in their pockets ever since belicheat arrived as the coach.the ENTIRE WORLD knows now that the NFL rigged BOTH of these games for the rams and cheatriots to be in the superbowl,its no longer a secret anymore.the NFL cartel has been exposed for the criminal organization it is now.Its all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the public pays for the palaces in which the grand spectacle, illusion, and homages to the power and militarism of the United Corporate States of America are conducted.
Click to expand...


The Patriots have never played in a publicly-funded stadium.


----------



## Jarlaxle

LA RAM FAN said:


> The chiefs and saints players should get together and protest this superbowl and DEMAND for the REAL superbowl played between the saiints and chiefs.
> 
> they would get the support of hundreds of  thousands.the whole entire country KNOWS these two games were rigged.i have been to a couple of sports  message boards and i have seen many posters say the same thing everybody down at my workplace is saying,that the chiefs and saints are the two teams that belong in the superbowl. that wont happen of course because the government is not of the people,for the people and by the people,its for the corporations which backs the NFL so what else is new?  that the NFL disregards what the majority of the FANS want.
> 
> WHY anybody would ever give a dime to the corrupt NFL cartel is beyond me.



Have you gotten away from the orderlies again?


----------



## edward37

Can we get down to business please  I need a winner in the SB  How do you folks lean  ,,and over/under ? Screw Brady and his stinkin coach who screwed the Jets so many years ago


----------



## LA RAM FAN

edward37 said:


> Can we get down to business please  I need a winner in the SB  How do you folks lean  ,,and over/under ? Screw Brady and his stinkin coach who screwed the Jets so many years ago



well if this superbowl was against any "OTHER"  AFC  team other than the cheatriots,it would be a no brainer to say the NFL has it scripted for the Rams to win since they want the Los Angeles Market to do well and succeed which is WHY they were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl same as the cheatriots ALWAYS are but BECAUSE it is the cheatriots,its obviously been scripted for them to win this superbowl again  the way the refs went out of their way to give this game to them.

did YOU watch that first video in the OP that these cheatriot apologists are obviously too afraid to look at? you should watch it causer it explains wo well WHY the NFL so badly wanted BOTH of these two teams in the superbowl and did everything to MAKE SURE that happened.


----------



## edward37

LA RAM FAN said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get down to business please  I need a winner in the SB  How do you folks lean  ,,and over/under ? Screw Brady and his stinkin coach who screwed the Jets so many years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if this superbowl was against any "OTHER"  AFC  team other than the cheatriots,it would be a no brainer to say the NFL has it scripted for the Rams to win since they want the Los Angeles Market to do well and succeed which is WHY they were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl same as the cheatriots ALWAYS are but BECAUSE it is the cheatriots,its obviously been scripted for them to win this superbowl again  the way the refs went out of their way to give this game to them.
> 
> did YOU watch that first video in the OP that these cheatriot apologists are obviously too afraid to look at? you should watch it causer it explains wo well WHY the NFL so badly wanted BOTH of these two teams in the superbowl and did everything to MAKE SURE that happened.
Click to expand...

I watched it all


----------



## Unkotare

Spambot McTinfoil is shitting up the entire Sports forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Get out of here troll^ same as brady ass kisser trolls valerie and grampa,you ALSO have  butthurt feelings over  shady brady. You're  mancrush you have on him always having your head up his ass are known by everybody like myself,sealybobo and so many others. you trolls cant stand toe to toe in a debate and not only wont addreess the evidence i present but refuse to watch the videos in the OP.

you NEVER address the evidence as you wont in the OP here just like valerie wont so nobody wants to hear the bablle of you and same as valerie whilesame as her and grampa,you have your head up shady bradys ass.

Saints AND chiefs are the REAL winners here,deal with it brady ass kissers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ptbw forever said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the refs basically tried to give the Chiefs the game against the Patriots with no pass interference and no holding calls that were obvious to everyone.
Click to expand...



thats REALLY getting desperate and grasping at straws by a cheatriot apologist because the cheaters ALWAYS get away with holding calls as they did once again. not to mention they put a skirt on shady brady and told the pats players it was OPEN SEASON on Mahomes letting THEM knock him down MANY times just like one of my videos in the OP proves.but NEVER  getting called.standard protocal for them.

Edelman goes in whines to the refs LYING that he did not touch the ball and the refs of course give THEM the call as always as they ALWAYS do/

the FACTS are clear,the NFL refs are going to protect Brady at ALL costs.they will put a skirt on him but allow the pats players to knock down the opposing teams quarterbacks.

first they gbve the ruck rule to him,now the NEW rule the NFL has now invented fot the NFL is the NO TOUCH rule that applies to ONE quarterback in the NFL,Tom Brady.


----------



## Unkotare

Edelman did not touch the ball.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.


All 4 referees in the saints rams game were from Southern California. Google the California conspiracy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Edelman did not touch the ball.


Yea but what about the roughing the passer on Brady when Brady threw an interception? That was not roughing the passer


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Spambot McTinfoil is shitting up the entire Sports forum.


You don’t have to be in the thread that’s about the nfl being rigged, fish


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman did not touch the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but what about the roughing the passer on Brady when Brady threw an interception? That was not roughing the passer
Click to expand...


the cheatriot apologists ALWAYS play dodgeball with that pesky fact blatantly ignoring FACTS that they put a skirt on brady yet allowed them to VICOUSLY hit mahomes OVER AND OVER again yet no flags thrown,yep no special treatment there by the refs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spambot McTinfoil is shitting up the entire Sports forum.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have to be in the thread that’s about the nfl being rigged, fish
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 referees in the saints rams game were from Southern California. Google the California conspiracy.
Click to expand...


no surprise,the way the cheatriots/chiefs game was fixed you would think the refs at kc were all from boston.


----------



## edward37

The real winners are those who read my post saying buy AAPL and FB     Bet brady  lol has them


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 referees in the saints rams game were from Southern California. Google the California conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no surprise,the way the cheatriots/chiefs game was fixed you would think the refs at kc were all from boston.
Click to expand...

They all work for roger baddell. No one can dispute that bs ruffing the passer play.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 referees in the saints rams game were from Southern California. Google the California conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no surprise,the way the cheatriots/chiefs game was fixed you would think the refs at kc were all from boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all work for roger baddell. No one can dispute that bs ruffing the passer play.
Click to expand...





Indeed,the cheatriot apologists ALWAYS evade that fact and always come up with some kind of bullshit that it was a judgement call by the refs or some stupid thing like that they invent making excuse after excuse for them bltantly ignoring that the refs have put a skirt on him and rules apply to him that DONT apply to mahomes and  the rest of the QB's around the league.they play dodgeball that Mahomes was VICOUSLY hit hard at LEAST twice in FRONT of the refs yet thy did not thrown a yellow flag. yep no favorites being played here and the refs have no put a skirt on tom brady,no sirreee bob.


I owned the cheatriot apologits with the videos i posted in my OP.here is ANOTHER one they ALSO wont watch as they did not the first three  cause the truth hurts.


----------



## dannyboys

Tax Man said:


> I agree that the cheatriots and billicheat have to be paying someone bigtime money.


You nuts need mental help!
Make sure you've got your razor blades ready after the PATRIOTS win!
Go fucking bleed out behind your favorite dumpster!


----------



## anynameyouwish

LA RAM FAN said:


> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.



Yup

always the same....
cheaters win

like trump!


----------



## dannyboys

LA RAM FAN said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows you have ALWAYS had your head up shady bradys ass.
> 
> yei i DO hate cheaters,i WONT deny that,but you LOVE cheaters obviously.you no doubt copied off the papers of the students that sat next to you in school to pass quizs and exams the facts you LOVE cheaters.
> 
> 
> as always you play dodgeball and go into evade mode how brady has the refs in his pockets.
> 
> 
> oh and just so you know,a ten year old kid proved to the entire world your hero is a cheater and a fraud here in this link below,sorry the truth hurts.
> 
> 10 year old kid wins science fair project by proving Tom Shady Brady is a cheater.comedy gold.
Click to expand...

It turned out that a fully inflated football goes further than an underinflated football. It's fucking basic science 101!
A golfball flights further than a plum you MORON!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dannyboys said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the cheatriots and billicheat have to be paying someone bigtime money.
> 
> 
> 
> You nuts need mental help!
> Make sure you've got your razor blades ready after the PATRIOTS win!
> Go fucking bleed out behind your favorite dumpster!
Click to expand...



I KNEW coming from YOU,you would post some kind of garbage like that going into insult mode since i backed you up against the wall in my OP with pesky facts in those videos of the HISTORY of  the lying cheating ways of the cheatriots.that you went into evade mode on same as all cheatriot apologists always ALWAYS do.


you did not even read anything in the OP how both of these teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl by the refs.much less look at the evidence in the videos there.. the truth seems to always hurt the cheatriot apologists so much they always go into insult mode when backed up against the wall with nowhere to run unable to counter pesky lillte facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dannyboys said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows you have ALWAYS had your head up shady bradys ass.
> 
> yei i DO hate cheaters,i WONT deny that,but you LOVE cheaters obviously.you no doubt copied off the papers of the students that sat next to you in school to pass quizs and exams the facts you LOVE cheaters.
> 
> 
> as always you play dodgeball and go into evade mode how brady has the refs in his pockets.
> 
> 
> oh and just so you know,a ten year old kid proved to the entire world your hero is a cheater and a fraud here in this link below,sorry the truth hurts.
> 
> 10 year old kid wins science fair project by proving Tom Shady Brady is a cheater.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It turned out that a fully inflated football goes further than an underinflated football. It's fucking basic science 101!
> A golfball flights further than a plum you MORON!
Click to expand...


yeah i KNOW you are,your so full of it,give it up with your lies.

golf ball and plum,thats REALLY getting desperate and grasping at straws comparing apples to oranges.comedy gold.


----------



## edward37

Bad news The guy I bet with Took Rams I'm left with NE  and Over    But don't feel too bad for me  I have FB and AAPL


----------



## Jitss617

LA RAM FAN said:


> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.


Patriots are the greatest team of all time!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jitss617 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are the greatest team of all time!
Click to expand...


put in the word CHEATING after the word greatest and before the word team and you will have nailed it and hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Jitss617

Rams will be tough, but I think the greatest coach ever will shut down that offense. And Brady will pick apart that D


----------



## Jitss617

LA RAM FAN said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are the greatest team of all time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> put in the word CHEATING after the word greatest and before the word team and you will have nailed it and hit the nail right on the head.
Click to expand...

If gronk comes back next year it’s over! Pats are very young team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jitss617 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are the greatest team of all time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> put in the word CHEATING after the word greatest and before the word team and you will have nailed it and hit the nail right on the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If gronk comes back next year it’s over! Pats are very young team
Click to expand...


since you made a sensible post for once,what do you mean by that by chance that its over?


----------



## Jitss617

LA RAM FAN said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams will be tough, but I think the greatest coach ever will shut down that offense. And Brady will pick apart that D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats comedy gold that cheatriot apologists in america  always refer to BeliCHEAT as the greatest coach ever when at cleveland,he was a total failure and had only ONE winning season in five years and was known as a total LOSER until robert kraft rescued his career from the toliet as it was headed and gave him a job as  their coach to have him teach shady brady to cheat so they could be known as the greatest coach of all time and greatest QB of all time. ESPN and all the other lamestream media they NEVER briing up those pesky facts when they call him that how he was a total loser at cleveland,they so much kiss his ass all the time as they are paid to by the networks knowing they will lose their jobs if they DONT.
Click to expand...

Someone is suffering from patriots derangement syndrome lol


----------



## Jitss617

LA RAM FAN said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are the greatest team of all time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> put in the word CHEATING after the word greatest and before the word team and you will have nailed it and hit the nail right on the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If gronk comes back next year it’s over! Pats are very young team
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since you made a sensible post for once,what do you mean by that by chance that its over?
Click to expand...

For the rest of the league.. look at the offensive line! The young D Brady looks 32! Wow


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*Marcellus Wiley believes the Patriots’ scandals have caused ‘hate’ during their dynasty*

https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861

Gee Marcellus,you THINK?

I have no problems with teams being winners CONSTANTLY all the time like may cheatriot apologists always falsely  claim us to have when he expose the facts about that criminal organization just to watch them evade them and make excuse after excuse for them,

I HATE the yankees,I totally cannot stand that organization,it pissed me off seeing them go and win 4 straight world series but here is the thing,the difference between THEM and the patriots, THEY diid not cheat to get there,THEY were not involved in one illegal scandal after another so that is WHY unlike with the cheatiots i CAN respect the yankees and cant the patriots because of that,you are the same arent you sealybobo?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Spambot McTinfoil is shitting up the entire Sports forum.





Unkotare said:


> Spambot McTinfoil is shitting up the entire Sports forum.



Watch this roughing the passer call against Kansas City and tell me this game isn't rigged.

Tom Brady gets an iffy roughing the passer call that Patrick Mahomes didn’t


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 referees in the saints rams game were from Southern California. Google the California conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no surprise,the way the cheatriots/chiefs game was fixed you would think the refs at kc were all from boston.
Click to expand...


You can't watch this roughing the passer play against Brady and say the games isn't rigged

Not even close.  I want to hear anyones justification for this bullshit call.

Can someone find a GIF of that roughing the passer?  It needs to be turned into a gif because there is nothing about that play that says roughing the fucking passer.

I'm boycotting the stupid fake ass Superbowl.


----------



## Unkotare

The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.


Of course it's going to be close shit head.  NE is a dynasty.  Doesn't hurt that they get bullshit calls at pivotal times.  

Then later Brady runs it in for a TD to win the game?  No shit.  No one dares touch him.

That was a bullshit call that decided the game.  You're a NE faggot which is why you don't mind.  Are you still lovers with ChrisL?  Haven't seen that Patriot bitch in awhile.  You two would be a great couple.  

Both games 2 weeks ago were rigged.  Have fun watching fake football.  Reminds me of the WWE which I love by the way.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's going to be close shit head.  NE is a dynasty.  Doesn't hurt that they get bullshit calls at pivotal times.
> 
> Then later Brady runs it in for a TD to win the game?  No shit.  No one dares touch him.
> 
> That was a bullshit call that decided the game.  You're a NE faggot which is why you don't mind.  Are you still lovers with ChrisL?  Haven't seen that Patriot bitch in awhile.  You two would be a great couple.
> 
> Both games 2 weeks ago were rigged.  Have fun watching fake football.  Reminds me of the WWE which I love by the way.
Click to expand...







 Exactly how an idiotic fucking loser responds to things ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's going to be close shit head.  NE is a dynasty.  Doesn't hurt that they get bullshit calls at pivotal times.
> 
> Then later Brady runs it in for a TD to win the game?  No shit.  No one dares touch him.
> 
> That was a bullshit call that decided the game.  You're a NE faggot which is why you don't mind.  Are you still lovers with ChrisL?  Haven't seen that Patriot bitch in awhile.  You two would be a great couple.
> 
> Both games 2 weeks ago were rigged.  Have fun watching fake football.  Reminds me of the WWE which I love by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how an idiotic fucking loser responds to things ^^^^^^^^^
Click to expand...

Yes.  You responded exactly how I would have expected you fucking loser.  What time are you getting home tonight?  10pm?  The later the better.

Anyways, football is rigged and LA Ram Fan is right


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's going to be close shit head.  NE is a dynasty.  Doesn't hurt that they get bullshit calls at pivotal times.
> 
> Then later Brady runs it in for a TD to win the game?  No shit.  No one dares touch him.
> 
> That was a bullshit call that decided the game.  You're a NE faggot which is why you don't mind.  Are you still lovers with ChrisL?  Haven't seen that Patriot bitch in awhile.  You two would be a great couple.
> 
> Both games 2 weeks ago were rigged.  Have fun watching fake football.  Reminds me of the WWE which I love by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how an idiotic fucking loser responds to things ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> Anyways, football is rigged and LA Ram Fan is right
Click to expand...



You two brainless losers are made for each other. Maybe you finally found someone to share your closet?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spambot McTinfoil is shitting up the entire Sports forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spambot McTinfoil is shitting up the entire Sports forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch this roughing the passer call against Kansas City and tell me this game isn't rigged.
> 
> Tom Brady gets an iffy roughing the passer call that Patrick Mahomes didn’t
Click to expand...




You can't watch this roughing the passer play against Brady and say the games isn't rigged

Not even close.  I want to hear anyones justification for this bullshit call.

Can someone find a GIF of that roughing the passer?  It needs to be turned into a gif because there is nothing about that play that says roughing the fucking passer.

I'm boycotting the stupid fake ass Superbowl.[/QUOTE]

I hope that was addressed to just me and the other people that dont have a mancrush on tom brady because if you were addressing it to THEM,your wasting your breath because the truth hurts them so much,they cover their ears and close their eyes anytime you expose it how the NFL refs worship tom brady so much they have put a skirt on him and gave him special treatment Mahomes did NOT.anytime you challenge them to address that fact,they do this,it never fails-



they CANT justify it,they make one pathetic excuse after excuse after another always trying to justify what a criminal organization they are always getting desperate and grasping at straws as seen on this whole thread.

you so much took him and the rest of the cheatriot apologists to school there with that link,they cant get around pesky facts that a fomrer NFL ref said that was a bullshit personal foul call against brady.they keep playing dodgeball and evading it as they ALWAYS have for YEARS  of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's going to be close shit head.  NE is a dynasty.  Doesn't hurt that they get bullshit calls at pivotal times.
> 
> Then later Brady runs it in for a TD to win the game?  No shit.  No one dares touch him.
> 
> That was a bullshit call that decided the game.  You're a NE faggot which is why you don't mind.  Are you still lovers with ChrisL?  Haven't seen that Patriot bitch in awhile.  You two would be a great couple.
> 
> Both games 2 weeks ago were rigged.  Have fun watching fake football.  Reminds me of the WWE which I love by the way.
Click to expand...



could not have said it better myself.you nailed it.

ah that troll chris L,wonder whatever happened to her.must have died,that would be the ONLY logical explanation why she is not hear this time to talk about her mancrush on tom brady that they both have for him.

Thats a bummer thats shes gone,i cant believe i am saying this but i miss her,I always got great entertainment watching her go into meltdown mode and get angry everytime her hero and her team was exposed for the lying cheating frauds they are and how they have the refs in their pockets. i actually miss those days.the way she always took is so personal like tom brady was her dad or something ANYTIME you exposed what a fraud cheater he was.remember that? 
He is too dense obviously to understand facts that its going to be close because thats how the NFL wants it to be and how its all been planned out that way. to come down to the last two minutes and for the patriots to pull it off in the end,uh duh.

its so OBVIOUS they have this game all fixed for them to win,only an idiot would think they  would let their image be tarnished by letting them lose TWO superbowls in a row,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's going to be close shit head.  NE is a dynasty.  Doesn't hurt that they get bullshit calls at pivotal times.
> 
> Then later Brady runs it in for a TD to win the game?  No shit.  No one dares touch him.
> 
> That was a bullshit call that decided the game.  You're a NE faggot which is why you don't mind.  Are you still lovers with ChrisL?  Haven't seen that Patriot bitch in awhile.  You two would be a great couple.
> 
> Both games 2 weeks ago were rigged.  Have fun watching fake football.  Reminds me of the WWE which I love by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how an idiotic fucking loser responds to things ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  You responded exactly how I would have expected you fucking loser.  What time are you getting home tonight?  10pm?  The later the better.
> 
> Anyways, football is rigged and LA Ram Fan is right
Click to expand...



cheatriot apologists are ALWAYS so predictable the way they respond,thats why i dont boither with them,they eavde facts and make excuse after excuse for their lying cheating ways all the time. It gets tiresome taking them to school only to go into evade mode and change the subject all the time and never address the facts you lay out for them that this game was even MORE fixed than the rams/saints game. they keep saiing the saints got robbed but in their fucking hypocrisy ignore that the chiefs were robbed even WORSE.

  they always go into evade mode when i point out that the saints had that ONE call go against them where the chiefs had MULTIPLE calls go against them. the first half was fairly officiated,you knew that would not stay the same though when the chiefs started coming back. there was NEVER  a doubt in my mind the fix was in for the pats over that bullshit julian edleman call that he did not touch it.

the refs IGNORED NFL rules that the video has got to be conclusive to overturn the call on the ield,as EVERYONE knows INCLUDING him,it was NOT,yet they changed the call. after edlemam whined to the refs like the crybaby he is so he caould have his way and have the refs in their pockets.

congrats on FINALLY waking up to the truth how these NFL playoff games are always fixed.glad to hear you ahev joined me and doing the right thing by not watching this superbowl.


i have not watched one since the pats/seahawks game when i woke up after that game how these games are fixed with the other coachs of other teams involved like pete carrol and that coach of the falcons last year,smart move doing th same thing I am going to do and have on every superr sunday the last few years.rent a movie and watch that,thats being much more productive with your time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo you can telll people like your dad and your friends that are awake on this finally that its been reported in underground media outlets that the city of new orleans is going to show the saints/eagles game in sports bars in the city and that in kansas city,they are going to do the same in that city and show the chiefs and colts game.that is a GREAT idea by BOTH these cities.

next year the chiefs and saints players should get together before the pre seaon games start and have their OWN superbowl so america can see the two REAL champions that were deprived of the superbowl.and so americans can see the REAL superbowl teams play.

AS i have said HUNDREDS of times before in the past just to watch the cheatriot apologists liek those two blatantkly ignore it this is not the first time either,they have LONG cheating past and yet they make one sick excuse after excuse for them.

Everyone thinks officials celebrated with Patriots, handed them AFC championship

damn RIGHT they celebrated WITH THEM and same as the chiefs game,HANDED it to them last year as ALWAYS.


here is ANOTHER video that backs up what we been saying seal what i been saying till i was blue in the face how the cheatriots got all the calls but the chiefs did NOT.

VIDEO: Patriots Ridiculously Weren't Flagged Despite Blatant Penalties Against Chiefs


this guy here TOTALLY nailed it.how the pats get special treatment and ALWAYS get the calls.

I'm Not Saying the N.F.L. Is Fixed But...

GO AHEAD SAY IT,DONT BE AFRAID OF THE CHEATRIOT APOLOGISTS.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's going to be close shit head.  NE is a dynasty.  Doesn't hurt that they get bullshit calls at pivotal times.
> 
> Then later Brady runs it in for a TD to win the game?  No shit.  No one dares touch him.
> 
> That was a bullshit call that decided the game.  You're a NE faggot which is why you don't mind.  Are you still lovers with ChrisL?  Haven't seen that Patriot bitch in awhile.  You two would be a great couple.
> 
> Both games 2 weeks ago were rigged.  Have fun watching fake football.  Reminds me of the WWE which I love by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> could not have said it better myself.you nailed it.
> 
> ah that troll chris L,wonder whatever happened to her.must have died,that would be the ONLY logical explanation why she is not hear this time to talk about her mancrush on tom brady that they both have for him.
> 
> Thats a bummer thats shes gone,i cant believe i am saying this but i miss her,I always got great entertainment watching her go into meltdown mode and get angry everytime her hero and her team was exposed for the lying cheating frauds they are and how they have the refs in their pockets. i actually miss those days.the way she always took is so personal like tom brady was her dad or something ANYTIME you exposed what a fraud cheater he was.remember that?
> He is too dense obviously to understand facts that its going to be close because thats how the NFL wants it to be and how its all been planned out that way. to come down to the last two minutes and for the patriots to pull it off in the end,uh duh.
> 
> its so OBVIOUS they have this game all fixed for them to win,only an idiot would think they  would let their image be tarnished by letting them lose TWO superbowls in a row,
Click to expand...

No Christl ls in a relationship where he (her partner) is happy to be with a 49 year old bitch. She used to argue with me that she was in her 30s not 40s I never bought it


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo you can telll people like your dad and your friends that are awake on this finally that its been reported in underground media outlets that the city of new orleans is going to show the saints/eagles game in sports bars in the city and that in kansas city,they are going to do the same in that city and show the chiefs and colts game.that is a GREAT idea by BOTH these cities.
> 
> next year the chiefs and saints players should get together before the pre seaon games start and have their OWN superbowl so america can see the two REAL champions that were deprived of the superbowl.and so americans can see the REAL superbowl teams play.
> 
> AS i have said HUNDREDS of times before in the past just to watch the cheatriot apologists liek those two blatantkly ignore it this is not the first time either,they have LONG cheating past and yet they make one sick excuse after excuse for them.
> 
> Everyone thinks officials celebrated with Patriots, handed them AFC championship
> 
> damn RIGHT they celebrated WITH THEM and same as the chiefs game,HANDED it to them last year as ALWAYS.
> 
> 
> here is ANOTHER video that backs up what we been saying seal what i been saying till i was blue in the face how the cheatriots got all the calls but the chiefs did NOT.
> 
> VIDEO: Patriots Ridiculously Weren't Flagged Despite Blatant Penalties Against Chiefs
> 
> 
> this guy here TOTALLY nailed it.how the pats get special treatment and ALWAYS get the calls.
> 
> I'm Not Saying the N.F.L. Is Fixed But...
> 
> GO AHEAD SAY IT,DONT BE AFRAID OF THE CHEATRIOT APOLOGISTS.


If anyone thinks we are wrong bet us.


----------



## Unkotare

There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.



 That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.


You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us

You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.

Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
Click to expand...




Feeling especially lonely today, brainless? Try being less of a douche bag.


----------



## toobfreak

LA RAM FAN said:


> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.



Save your fricking WHINING for AFTER the game!  If you had any REAL confidence in those Rams, you wouldn't be already bellyaching a week before the game even starts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's going to be close shit head.  NE is a dynasty.  Doesn't hurt that they get bullshit calls at pivotal times.
> 
> Then later Brady runs it in for a TD to win the game?  No shit.  No one dares touch him.
> 
> That was a bullshit call that decided the game.  You're a NE faggot which is why you don't mind.  Are you still lovers with ChrisL?  Haven't seen that Patriot bitch in awhile.  You two would be a great couple.
> 
> Both games 2 weeks ago were rigged.  Have fun watching fake football.  Reminds me of the WWE which I love by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> could not have said it better myself.you nailed it.
> 
> ah that troll chris L,wonder whatever happened to her.must have died,that would be the ONLY logical explanation why she is not hear this time to talk about her mancrush on tom brady that they both have for him.
> 
> Thats a bummer thats shes gone,i cant believe i am saying this but i miss her,I always got great entertainment watching her go into meltdown mode and get angry everytime her hero and her team was exposed for the lying cheating frauds they are and how they have the refs in their pockets. i actually miss those days.the way she always took is so personal like tom brady was her dad or something ANYTIME you exposed what a fraud cheater he was.remember that?
> He is too dense obviously to understand facts that its going to be close because thats how the NFL wants it to be and how its all been planned out that way. to come down to the last two minutes and for the patriots to pull it off in the end,uh duh.
> 
> its so OBVIOUS they have this game all fixed for them to win,only an idiot would think they  would let their image be tarnished by letting them lose TWO superbowls in a row,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Christl ls in a relationship where he (her partner) is happy to be with a 49 year old bitch. She used to argue with me that she was in her 30s not 40s I never bought it
Click to expand...


that figures, and thats no surprise in the least,she scared me the way she took it so personal and got so angry the way she always went into meltdown mode over the truth being exposed over shady brady and belicheat,but thats the norm of the brady ass kissers and belicheat lovers.so again,no surprise in the least,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

toobfreak said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save your fricking WHINING for AFTER the game!  If you had any REAL confidence in those Rams, you wouldn't be already bellyaching a week before the game even starts.
Click to expand...



dude you dont have to advertise to people like me and sealybobo your butthurrt feelings over shady brady and belicheat how the truht hurts youi so much that they CANT win without cheating,that is OLD news that you always cry over that little fact,NO need to come over here and tell me about the ass beatings you suffered from me after i spanked your bottom which is making you cry so bad as you just proved in these photos.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo you can telll people like your dad and your friends that are awake on this finally that its been reported in underground media outlets that the city of new orleans is going to show the saints/eagles game in sports bars in the city and that in kansas city,they are going to do the same in that city and show the chiefs and colts game.that is a GREAT idea by BOTH these cities.
> 
> next year the chiefs and saints players should get together before the pre seaon games start and have their OWN superbowl so america can see the two REAL champions that were deprived of the superbowl.and so americans can see the REAL superbowl teams play.
> 
> AS i have said HUNDREDS of times before in the past just to watch the cheatriot apologists liek those two blatantkly ignore it this is not the first time either,they have LONG cheating past and yet they make one sick excuse after excuse for them.
> 
> Everyone thinks officials celebrated with Patriots, handed them AFC championship
> 
> damn RIGHT they celebrated WITH THEM and same as the chiefs game,HANDED it to them last year as ALWAYS.
> 
> 
> here is ANOTHER video that backs up what we been saying seal what i been saying till i was blue in the face how the cheatriots got all the calls but the chiefs did NOT.
> 
> VIDEO: Patriots Ridiculously Weren't Flagged Despite Blatant Penalties Against Chiefs
> 
> 
> this guy here TOTALLY nailed it.how the pats get special treatment and ALWAYS get the calls.
> 
> I'm Not Saying the N.F.L. Is Fixed But...
> 
> GO AHEAD SAY IT,DONT BE AFRAID OF THE CHEATRIOT APOLOGISTS.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone thinks we are wrong bet us.
Click to expand...



Notice how the cheatriot worshippers  as always,played dodgeball with the evidence and ran off like the cowards they are after i took them to school with those links? their only rebuttal was to post photos of themselves crying in defeat after their ass beatings  they got from me and you on this thread.


----------



## toobfreak

LA RAM FAN said:


> dude you dont have to advertise to people like me and sealybobo



Dude, you've lost it.  Where did I ever even mention or bring up sealybobo?  Better quit skipping your meds.  You keep mentioning "evidence."  I've shown you the FACTS.  You never show anything but your blind hate and prejudice for the Patriots and a hopeless infatuation for a flagging team headed toward bitter defeat.

Would have been a stupendous game had it been the Saints challenging the Pats.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo you can telll people like your dad and your friends that are awake on this finally that its been reported in underground media outlets that the city of new orleans is going to show the saints/eagles game in sports bars in the city and that in kansas city,they are going to do the same in that city and show the chiefs and colts game.that is a GREAT idea by BOTH these cities.
> 
> next year the chiefs and saints players should get together before the pre seaon games start and have their OWN superbowl so america can see the two REAL champions that were deprived of the superbowl.and so americans can see the REAL superbowl teams play.
> 
> AS i have said HUNDREDS of times before in the past just to watch the cheatriot apologists liek those two blatantkly ignore it this is not the first time either,they have LONG cheating past and yet they make one sick excuse after excuse for them.
> 
> Everyone thinks officials celebrated with Patriots, handed them AFC championship
> 
> damn RIGHT they celebrated WITH THEM and same as the chiefs game,HANDED it to them last year as ALWAYS.
> 
> 
> here is ANOTHER video that backs up what we been saying seal what i been saying till i was blue in the face how the cheatriots got all the calls but the chiefs did NOT.
> 
> VIDEO: Patriots Ridiculously Weren't Flagged Despite Blatant Penalties Against Chiefs
> 
> 
> this guy here TOTALLY nailed it.how the pats get special treatment and ALWAYS get the calls.
> 
> I'm Not Saying the N.F.L. Is Fixed But...
> 
> GO AHEAD SAY IT,DONT BE AFRAID OF THE CHEATRIOT APOLOGISTS.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone thinks we are wrong bet us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the cheatriot worshippers  as always,played dodgeball with the evidence and ran off like the cowards they are after i took them to school with those links? their only rebuttal was to post photos of themselves crying in defeat after their ass beatings  they got from me and you on this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

toobfreak said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude you dont have to advertise to people like me and sealybobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've lost it.  Where did I ever even mention or bring up sealybobo?  Better quit skipping your meds.
Click to expand...


I never said you did,but with the aide of him,he took you to school on this that you have same as alll cheatriot apologists,you have your head up brady and belicheats ass so much that you live in denial mode they CANT win WITHOUT cheating which proves they are FRAUDS and not real winners REAL superbowl  winners.


----------



## sealybobo

Now watch the video  
Just like this went Brady's way so did that ball that grazed the punt receivers arm.  It has to be conclusive to overturn and it was not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo you can telll people like your dad and your friends that are awake on this finally that its been reported in underground media outlets that the city of new orleans is going to show the saints/eagles game in sports bars in the city and that in kansas city,they are going to do the same in that city and show the chiefs and colts game.that is a GREAT idea by BOTH these cities.
> 
> next year the chiefs and saints players should get together before the pre seaon games start and have their OWN superbowl so america can see the two REAL champions that were deprived of the superbowl.and so americans can see the REAL superbowl teams play.
> 
> AS i have said HUNDREDS of times before in the past just to watch the cheatriot apologists liek those two blatantkly ignore it this is not the first time either,they have LONG cheating past and yet they make one sick excuse after excuse for them.
> 
> Everyone thinks officials celebrated with Patriots, handed them AFC championship
> 
> damn RIGHT they celebrated WITH THEM and same as the chiefs game,HANDED it to them last year as ALWAYS.
> 
> 
> here is ANOTHER video that backs up what we been saying seal what i been saying till i was blue in the face how the cheatriots got all the calls but the chiefs did NOT.
> 
> VIDEO: Patriots Ridiculously Weren't Flagged Despite Blatant Penalties Against Chiefs
> 
> 
> this guy here TOTALLY nailed it.how the pats get special treatment and ALWAYS get the calls.
> 
> I'm Not Saying the N.F.L. Is Fixed But...
> 
> GO AHEAD SAY IT,DONT BE AFRAID OF THE CHEATRIOT APOLOGISTS.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone thinks we are wrong bet us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the cheatriot worshippers  as always,played dodgeball with the evidence and ran off like the cowards they are after i took them to school with those links? their only rebuttal was to post photos of themselves crying in defeat after their ass beatings  they got from me and you on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



man that so much looks EXACTLY like the bullshit call that happend in the chiefs game.

they always make pathetic EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE for them how they have the refs in their pockets.

beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## toobfreak

> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude you dont have to advertise to people like me and sealybobo
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you did,
Click to expand...


DAMN are you a liar and a blockhead!  It's right there in B&W you said I advertised to sealybobo, then you denied it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

go and troll on that other thread,^this thread is for adults who can handle the truth that pats cant win in the playoffs without having the refs in their pockets.

,i cant speak for sealybobo,but i myself am tired of your tiresome babble  running off and evading facts never addressing anything posted same as you wont the OP on jims thread thread.

your tiresome babble and evasion of facts has gotten old and i am done wasting my time with your constant babble.maybe sealybobo will feed you.im dont with you,go ahead and live in this fantasyworld that  the cheaters cant win without the refs in their pockets,thats YOUR problem this delusional  fantasyland world you live in,not mine.


----------



## toobfreak

LA RAM FAN said:


> go and troll on that other thread



Funny, the only "troll" in this thread is the OP.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game isn’t rigged, stupid. Refs make bad calls sometimes. Only losers whine about it instead of improving their game so it can’t come down to one call either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's going to be close shit head.  NE is a dynasty.  Doesn't hurt that they get bullshit calls at pivotal times.
> 
> Then later Brady runs it in for a TD to win the game?  No shit.  No one dares touch him.
> 
> That was a bullshit call that decided the game.  You're a NE faggot which is why you don't mind.  Are you still lovers with ChrisL?  Haven't seen that Patriot bitch in awhile.  You two would be a great couple.
> 
> Both games 2 weeks ago were rigged.  Have fun watching fake football.  Reminds me of the WWE which I love by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> could not have said it better myself.you nailed it.
> 
> ah that troll chris L,wonder whatever happened to her.must have died,that would be the ONLY logical explanation why she is not hear this time to talk about her mancrush on tom brady that they both have for him.
> 
> Thats a bummer thats shes gone,i cant believe i am saying this but i miss her,I always got great entertainment watching her go into meltdown mode and get angry everytime her hero and her team was exposed for the lying cheating frauds they are and how they have the refs in their pockets. i actually miss those days.the way she always took is so personal like tom brady was her dad or something ANYTIME you exposed what a fraud cheater he was.remember that?
> He is too dense obviously to understand facts that its going to be close because thats how the NFL wants it to be and how its all been planned out that way. to come down to the last two minutes and for the patriots to pull it off in the end,uh duh.
> 
> its so OBVIOUS they have this game all fixed for them to win,only an idiot would think they  would let their image be tarnished by letting them lose TWO superbowls in a row,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Christl ls in a relationship where he (her partner) is happy to be with a 49 year old bitch. She used to argue with me that she was in her 30s not 40s I never bought it
Click to expand...


Her "PARTNER" no wonder she was th ebiggest nutcase that took it so personal anytime i exposed here heor shady brady and belicheat.her PARTNER says it all about what kind of DATES she has.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
Click to expand...


a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.


----------



## Unkotare

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
Click to expand...




Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
Click to expand...

And all the other jobs he does after his work day and on weekends. He says we are lazy if we aren’t working all the time. He doesn’t know about leisure time and quality of life. 

Maybe that’s good though because there’s no question he would not be fun to be around.

You however would be a riot I imagine.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now? *Inappropriate comments deleted.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a self portrait, you stupid son of a bitch.  And, no one wants to know about how you two deviants are abusing each other. Keep it in your closet and keep it to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...He says we are lazy if we aren’t working all the time. He doesn’t know about leisure time and quality of life.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



Lazy, lonely, idiotic pussy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all the other jobs he does after his work day and on weekends. He says we are lazy if we aren’t working all the time. He doesn’t know about leisure time and quality of life.
> 
> Maybe that’s good though because there’s no question he would not be fun to be around.
> 
> You however would be a riot I imagine.
Click to expand...


oh yeah i constantly make people at work laugh all the time with my zany personality and stuff i tell them.if you were there and you heard me,you would laugh as welll,its a workplace thing.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
Click to expand...



he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?


----------



## Unkotare

“Wares”?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Saints and Chiefs would likely be a more entertaining Super Bowl.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> “Wares”?


Waresever idiot. He’s a nice guy. You are not. You might see yourself as a good person, and maybe you are. But you are an annoying sonofa bitch here on usmb. And it must be on purpose although you aren’t nearly as annoying as you used to be because now I expect so little from you.

You saw that roughing the passer play on Brady? Now everyone saw the nfl is rigged. I used to argue with la ram fan. Now most people can’t argue with him. The curtain has been pulled back. Exposed! You can’t even come back with anything but insults.


----------



## sealybobo

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Saints and Chiefs would likely be a more entertaining Super Bowl.


Saints Patriots would have been good. But they couldn’t let Brees put a stain on Brady’s legacy by whoopin him.

Chiefs vs rams would have been good. Two young qbs. I would have rooted for the Chiefs.

Saints and Chiefs I would have rooted for Chiefs but would be happy for Brees if he won a second ring.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one on this site easier to trigger then this tinfoil lunatic conspiracy lame brain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bubble brainless has latched on to its underbelly should say all that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
Click to expand...

Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Wares”?
> 
> 
> 
> Waresever idiot. He’s a nice guy. You are not. You might see yourself as a good person, and maybe you are. But you are an annoying sonofa bitch here on usmb. And it must be on purpose although you aren’t nearly as annoying as you used to be because now I expect so little from you.
> 
> You saw that roughing the passer play on Brady? Now everyone saw the nfl is rigged. I used to argue with la ram fan. Now most people can’t argue with him. The curtain has been pulled back. Exposed! You can’t even come back with anything but insults.
Click to expand...




 There will always be bad calls as long as the referees are human. You hopped into bed with conspiracy moron for other reasons entirely.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
Click to expand...




“We, we, we”   You are so afraid to speak for yourself it’s pathetic.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We, we, we”   You are so afraid to speak for yourself it’s pathetic.
Click to expand...

Have fun watching Brady win another championship. It is written.

Unless the rams can’t just blow them out. If it’s close Brady will get the calls. Even a total bullshit call like that obvious one.

And when the ball grazed that cheatreot punt receivers arm. 

At least I know the wwe is fake.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> 
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We, we, we”   You are so afraid to speak for yourself it’s pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have fun watching Brady win another championship. It is written.
> 
> ...
> And when the ball grazed that ......punt receivers arm.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...


Edelman did not touch the ball.


----------



## Jitss617

Let’s go pats


----------



## LA RAM FAN

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Saints and Chiefs would likely be a more entertaining Super Bowl.



Wow this is incredible,Clayton is the LAST person in my wildest dreams I  would have thought would say  this..LOL This is the first time i can EVER recall you saying something constructive that contributed to the discussion.

Yeah those two teams would have not only been entertaining to watch,what clayton left out is they are the two REAL winners that BELONGED in the superbowl and got cheated out of being there by the corrupt NFL cartel.

fuck the NFL.college football is the way to go.


----------



## Valerie




----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Wares”?
> 
> 
> 
> Waresever idiot. He’s a nice guy. You are not. You might see yourself as a good person, and maybe you are. But you are an annoying sonofa bitch here on usmb. And it must be on purpose although you aren’t nearly as annoying as you used to be because now I expect so little from you.
> 
> You saw that roughing the passer play on Brady? Now everyone saw the nfl is rigged. I used to argue with la ram fan. Now most people can’t argue with him. The curtain has been pulled back. Exposed! You can’t even come back with anything but insults.
Click to expand...


which is the norm for ALL cheatriots apologists,evade the evidence and insult.

he cant get around that more and more people like you who was saying i was a nutcase a few years ago saying pete the cheat threw the superbowl for the pats to win are now FINALLY seeing the light after this game,that both of these games were fixed.the cat is out of the bag now and  mr funny wig wearer he HATES it that his team has been exposed as criminals and the whole WORLD knows it now.

im glad this happened that they fixed both the AFC and NFC games because with BOTH games fixed,the whole world knows now how these games are as scripted and phony as pro wrestling,its no secret anymore because of the obvious fixing of both of those games.

the cities of new orleans and kansas city and the players of the chiefs and saints should DEMAND to the whole country that the NFL have the REAL superbowl that should have happened between these two REAL winners,that they play each other a week before pre season games next year. that way the NFL for ONCE,would have done the right thing and ADMIT the refs screwed up putting the wrong teams in the superbowl.

 that wont ever happen though because the NFL is as arrogant as posters around here like anquity,huggy and others are,stupid fuck arrogant people having too much arrogance that they could not even own up to it that they were proven wrong by me when they said the rams would never come back to LA.  the NFL is the same as they are,they would rather kill themslves first because admitting they are wrong is too embarrassing for them same as it was for those two idiots.

btw,WHY do you even argue with this troll,I put him on ignore YEARS ago.


----------



## Valerie

men who play football for a living understand who the greatest players are and how ridonkulous the "cheater" label is..

opinions of fatbois on their couch playing armchair quarterback and whining about "cheatriots" are a joke.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We, we, we”   You are so afraid to speak for yourself it’s pathetic.
Click to expand...


I bet YOU really enjoyed that boring game.  So glad I didn't watch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saints and Chiefs would likely be a more entertaining Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> Saints Patriots would have been good. But they couldn’t let Brees put a stain on Brady’s legacy by whoopin him.
> 
> Chiefs vs rams would have been good. Two young qbs. I would have rooted for the Chiefs.
> 
> Saints and Chiefs I would have rooted for Chiefs but would be happy for Brees if he won a second ring.
Click to expand...


Yeah  had this game been between the Rams and CHIEFS,in THAT case as hard as it might be,i would have had to cheer on the chiefs because unklike the rams and cheatriots,they were the only one of the three that belonged in the superbowl. Ram fans in LA may say I am not a true Rams fan for doing so but I dont care,I would not have felt good cheering on a team that did not belong there against a team that DID belong there as the chiefs did but under the circumstances since NEITHER team belonged,it was a no brainer cheering omn the rams between the two for one obvipous reason as we both know.

Hey have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl? dude if you havent,you GOT to watch that sometime. or if you were old enough and you saw it back then but have not since then,you have GOT to watch that superbowl again. 

At the time,it was considered the most exciting superbowl games ever with several lead changes that went back and forth. see i am okay with the STEELERS beating my Rams in that superbowl and can still watch that game and STILL enjoy that game despite that because the steelers did not have liars and cheaters on their team NOR  a quarterback that had the refs in his pockets. they didnt illegally spy on other teams,they did not deflate balls,they did none of that so i can tip my hat off to THE for beating my rams because THEY played fairy and square. plus the NFL was not a corrupt cartel back thenlike it is now.

Roger goodell is a fucking criminal same as brady,belicheck and robert kraft.he is th worst NFL commissioner ever,hands down,no contest.before HE became NFL Commissioner,the NFL was not ridden with scandal after scandal and corrupt to the extremes it is now. again that guy is a fucking criminal who belongs behind bars.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t be spending time with your family when you are home. You’re here talking to us
> 
> You claim to have a family but I’m calling bullshit.
> 
> Sure you’ve claimed to be a good family man and a wrestling coach but one of those things aren’t true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
Click to expand...


yeah thats cool what you told me about how your dad who never suspected these games were as fixed all these years as  pro wrestling,that even  HE has come around and now understands what i was saying back then a few years ago that these games are indeed fix and scripted same as they are.

Because of how these two games were so obviously fixed,its no secret anymore,thousands just like your dad are waking up now. and have seen the light just like him. I post at two sports message boards,and the majority of those posters are the same as me,objective and non biased and see how these two games were fixed,that the saints and the rams both got robbed.that they are the REAL teams that belong in the suoerbowl. this site is the only one that seems to draw alll the pathice morons who all have their head up bradys ass and wont look at the facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> 
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We, we, we”   You are so afraid to speak for yourself it’s pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet YOU really enjoyed that boring game.  So glad I didn't watch.
Click to expand...



I have not watched a superbowl since the seahawks,pats game,that was the game that woke me up to how these games are rigged and scripted down to the tee,never will again either.its a waste of life. college football is the way to go.


----------



## Unkotare

And the post-game entertainment has begun.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Valerie said:


> men who play football for a living understand who the greatest players are and how ridonkulous the "cheater" label is..
> 
> opinions of fatbois on their couch playing armchair quarterback and whining about "cheatriots" are a joke.





pesky facts that you cant counter and hate hearing iwe know accoridng to your warped logic,is whining.

I rest my case,prime example right here of when they cant refute pesky facts and are getting owned,they go into insult mode.

as always you CRIPPLE your arguments always proving how  ignorant you are the fact that SEVERAL former NFL players themselves with no agenda or ax to grind with their team have come out and said that they are cheaters and cant win without cheating,oh but as we both know,according to YOUR warped logic,these credible people ,football PLAYERS dont count,only YOUR ramblings count.not the rest of the world who are objective and non biased.

rediculous is you cowardly running away from facts of videos and links  as you have demonstrated on this whole thread that prove he has the refs in his pockets cause the truth hurts you.

you hate this little truth being told that he your hero shady brady CANT win WITHOUT the refs in his pockets and that the proof is in the pudding the NFL refs have their head up bradys ass same as you do  and have no come up with a NEW rule that defenses cannot even breath on brady without drawing  personal foul.

thats now what i remember the game off footbal as growing up.

you are in denial mode as usual,that the NFL refs have done THIS with Shady Brady to protect him.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> a family man and wrestling coach.comedy gold.that is priceless,the fact he spends so much time with us you KNOW thats an obvious lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thats cool what you told me about how your dad who never suspected these games were as fixed all these years as  pro wrestling,that even  HE has come around and now understands what i was saying back then a few years ago that these games are indeed fix and scripted same as they are.
> 
> Because of how these two games were so obviously fixed,its no secret anymore,thousands just like your dad are waking up now. and have seen the light just like him. I post at two sports message boards,and the majority of those posters are the same as me,objective and non biased and see how these two games were fixed,that the saints and the rams both got robbed.that they are the REAL teams that belong in the suoerbowl. this site is the only one that seems to draw alll the pathice morons who all have their head up bradys ass and wont look at the facts.
Click to expand...

They really should have 2 Superbowls this year.  Then Mahone or Brees could win the Superbowl just like one of them should have.

I would watch that game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Bobobrainless spooning right now?
> 
> 
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thats cool what you told me about how your dad who never suspected these games were as fixed all these years as  pro wrestling,that even  HE has come around and now understands what i was saying back then a few years ago that these games are indeed fix and scripted same as they are.
> 
> Because of how these two games were so obviously fixed,its no secret anymore,thousands just like your dad are waking up now. and have seen the light just like him. I post at two sports message boards,and the majority of those posters are the same as me,objective and non biased and see how these two games were fixed,that the saints and the rams both got robbed.that they are the REAL teams that belong in the suoerbowl. this site is the only one that seems to draw alll the pathice morons who all have their head up bradys ass and wont look at the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really should have 2 Superbowls this year.  Then Mahone or Brees could win the Superbowl just like one of them should have.
> 
> I would watch that game.
Click to expand...



You nailed it beautifully there..

Outside of this site,there are THOUSANDS of posters that agree with you. here is just a  very small sample of thousands out there that say it as well as you did.

this site seems to be the only place where people are not objective and non biased towards the pats as you are,this guy max payne and that guy dan below him  are same as you,objective and ALSO dont have their head up bradys ass.

max Payne • a year ago
The Patriots have been caught cheating how many times? Belichick is a proven cheater and Brady is just a big baby. Men have played with broken legs but Brady plays with a few stitches in his hand and the press acts like wow what a tough guy.
dan17 • 9 days ago
sure thing the patriots know how to win but they get a lot of help from refs. I will not watch this 2018 Superbowl because it appears that nfl is rigged and nobody can say anything against all the bad calls that keep some teams out of contest. I hope more people will boycott the nfl and its greedy crooked owners.


these two people same as all the thousands of non brady/belcheat worshippers,they are capable of thinking for themselves and outside the box. they nailed it beautifully,i could not have said ti better myself than how THEY put it.

if the cheatriot apologists think i am blowing smoke that there are thousands out there like you and these two guys i copied and pasted the posts of,they obviously did not  see the superbowl at Levi stadium where tom brady was booed during pre game introductions, whats hysterical about that is san francisco where that game was played,is wheee tom brady grew up.even his OWN birth city booed him.comedy gold.that is the riot of the century i KNOW you remember that?



I also just proved just then,i am not blowing smoake that more and more people have woke up like you have and have finally seen the light.that there are MANY out there that did nto watch this phony superbowl.


----------



## gtopa1

LA RAM FAN said:


> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.



So your team lost, huh?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

LA RAM FAN said:


> Also if THAT was too much for your warped brains to comprehend,this short video here PROVES that the cheatriots ALWAYS get the calls,that a skirt was put on tom brady in this game by the refs,that  it was open hunting season on mahomes.
> 
> same as the raiders/pats playoff game,the cheatriots got ALL the calls,the chiefs did not.they have a HISTORY of this and you all make excuse after pathetic excuse for them that the patriots dont have the refs in their pockets because you all have such a mancrush on tom shady brady.
> 
> this pats player put  a  MUCH more vicious hit on mahomes than the one that was called on tom brady yet THIS hit was NOT called on mahomes because  the refs are going to protect tom brady at ALL costs by putting a skirt on him.
> 
> 
> Like this poster here said so well in the comments,like the tom brady tuck rule, this is the tom brady TOUCH rule..
> 
> Add that to the Brady tuck rule, this is called the Brady touch rule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the raiders/pats game had it  been officiated FAIRLY years,THEY would have been in the superbowl,NOT the pats. the raiders would have won the game in the FIRST half.
> 
> same story here,had it been officiated FAIRLY instead of the pats getting all the calls and the chiefs NONE,the CHIEFS would have been in the superbowl as they should and NOT the pats.yep no favorites being played by the NFL refs for the pats year after year,playoff game after playoff games.
> 
> 
> if you read all the comments UNDER this video,you will see for yourself the WHOLE COUNTRY sees the facts for what they are,that these games are scipted by the refs and ,that the cheatriots get in superbowl after superbowl every year because goddel has his head up robert krafts ass
> 
> these people get it,one of them nailed it saying it should be the SAINTS and the CHIEFS in the superbowl.



Just checked; yup, they lost.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thats cool what you told me about how your dad who never suspected these games were as fixed all these years as  pro wrestling,that even  HE has come around and now understands what i was saying back then a few years ago that these games are indeed fix and scripted same as they are.
> 
> Because of how these two games were so obviously fixed,its no secret anymore,thousands just like your dad are waking up now. and have seen the light just like him. I post at two sports message boards,and the majority of those posters are the same as me,objective and non biased and see how these two games were fixed,that the saints and the rams both got robbed.that they are the REAL teams that belong in the suoerbowl. this site is the only one that seems to draw alll the pathice morons who all have their head up bradys ass and wont look at the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really should have 2 Superbowls this year.  Then Mahone or Brees could win the Superbowl just like one of them should have.
> 
> I would watch that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it beautifully there..
> 
> Outside of this site,there are THOUSANDS of posters that agree with you. here is just a  very small sample of thousands out there that say it as well as you did.
> 
> this site seems to be the only place where people are not objective and non biased towards the pats as you are,this guy max payne and that guy dan below him  are same as you,objective and ALSO dont have their head up bradys ass.
> 
> max Payne • a year ago
> The Patriots have been caught cheating how many times? Belichick is a proven cheater and Brady is just a big baby. Men have played with broken legs but Brady plays with a few stitches in his hand and the press acts like wow what a tough guy.
> dan17 • 9 days ago
> sure thing the patriots know how to win but they get a lot of help from refs. I will not watch this 2018 Superbowl because it appears that nfl is rigged and nobody can say anything against all the bad calls that keep some teams out of contest. I hope more people will boycott the nfl and its greedy crooked owners.
Click to expand...


Does it change the scoreboard??

Greg


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thats cool what you told me about how your dad who never suspected these games were as fixed all these years as  pro wrestling,that even  HE has come around and now understands what i was saying back then a few years ago that these games are indeed fix and scripted same as they are.
> 
> Because of how these two games were so obviously fixed,its no secret anymore,thousands just like your dad are waking up now. and have seen the light just like him. I post at two sports message boards,and the majority of those posters are the same as me,objective and non biased and see how these two games were fixed,that the saints and the rams both got robbed.that they are the REAL teams that belong in the suoerbowl. this site is the only one that seems to draw alll the pathice morons who all have their head up bradys ass and wont look at the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really should have 2 Superbowls this year.  Then Mahone or Brees could win the Superbowl just like one of them should have.
> 
> I would watch that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it beautifully there..
> 
> Outside of this site,there are THOUSANDS of posters that agree with you. here is just a  very small sample of thousands out there that say it as well as you did.
> 
> this site seems to be the only place where people are not objective and non biased towards the pats as you are,this guy max payne and that guy dan below him  are same as you,objective and ALSO dont have their head up bradys ass.
> 
> max Payne • a year ago
> The Patriots have been caught cheating how many times? Belichick is a proven cheater and Brady is just a big baby. Men have played with broken legs but Brady plays with a few stitches in his hand and the press acts like wow what a tough guy.
> dan17 • 9 days ago
> sure thing the patriots know how to win but they get a lot of help from refs. I will not watch this 2018 Superbowl because it appears that nfl is rigged and nobody can say anything against all the bad calls that keep some teams out of contest. I hope more people will boycott the nfl and its greedy crooked owners.
Click to expand...

Look at it this way.  Like me being a democrat and guys like unkotare being dug in as Republicans, USMB members are all dug in on every subject they talk about.  So if they have always believed the NFL was legit, then they will never change their minds because they are close minded.  

Especially when it's their party or team they are defending.  So unkotare defends everything Republicans do because he is a Republican and because the cheating has benifitted his patriots he will remain willfully ignorant.


----------



## sealybobo

gtopa1 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your team lost, huh?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.  

NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper

There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.

In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We put a wig like the one you’re wearing in your pic on each other and we take turns pretending we are butt fing you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We, we, we”   You are so afraid to speak for yourself it’s pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet YOU really enjoyed that boring game.  So glad I didn't watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not watched a superbowl since the seahawks,pats game,that was the game that woke me up to how these games are rigged and scripted down to the tee,never will again either.its a waste of life. college football is the way to go.
Click to expand...


Except you will watch them a week later. If all games are in your words "rigged and scripted to a tee" then how can anyone cheat?

You blow your whole theory on the Patriots with this quote. Deflategate, Spygate could never of happened because it was all scripted, so the Patriots never cheated. Correct?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your team lost, huh?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
Click to expand...


If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.

So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.

Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your team lost, huh?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
Click to expand...


Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field  

Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.

Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.

So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your team lost, huh?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
Click to expand...


So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged? 

That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your team lost, huh?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
Click to expand...

I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it. 

But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged. 

I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?

Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.

The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your team lost, huh?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
Click to expand...


Rams Fan said it was scripted, are you saying Rams is wrong? You two need to make up your minds and set your theory. You claimed they were rigged, if one game is rigged, would they all need to be rigged to get the right two teams to the Super Bowl. Make up your mind, you are all for these silly, nutty and unproven theories, pick one.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rams Fan said it was scripted, are you saying Rams is wrong? You two need to make up your minds and set your theory. You claimed they were rigged, if one game is rigged, would they all need to be rigged to get the right two teams to the Super Bowl. Make up your mind, you are all for these silly, nutty and unproven theories, pick one.
Click to expand...

He is wrong.


----------



## anynameyouwish

LA RAM FAN said:


> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.




Your team was a fake
a phony

do you think, like all the other pretenders, that LA will start sliding into oblivion next season?

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rams Fan said it was scripted, are you saying Rams is wrong? You two need to make up your minds and set your theory. You claimed they were rigged, if one game is rigged, would they all need to be rigged to get the right two teams to the Super Bowl. Make up your mind, you are all for these silly, nutty and unproven theories, pick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is wrong.
Click to expand...


So the games aren’t rigged like you and he claimed earlier? That’s surprising, you flip flop a lot.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rams Fan said it was scripted, are you saying Rams is wrong? You two need to make up your minds and set your theory. You claimed they were rigged, if one game is rigged, would they all need to be rigged to get the right two teams to the Super Bowl. Make up your mind, you are all for these silly, nutty and unproven theories, pick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the games aren’t rigged like you and he claimed earlier? That’s surprising, you flip flop a lot.
Click to expand...


*Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is one funny looking dude with that wig he wares isnt he?
> 
> 
> 
> Before those last two games we all thought you were crazy. Now we see you weren’t kidding. It’s a lot harder to cheat when we are watching for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thats cool what you told me about how your dad who never suspected these games were as fixed all these years as  pro wrestling,that even  HE has come around and now understands what i was saying back then a few years ago that these games are indeed fix and scripted same as they are.
> 
> Because of how these two games were so obviously fixed,its no secret anymore,thousands just like your dad are waking up now. and have seen the light just like him. I post at two sports message boards,and the majority of those posters are the same as me,objective and non biased and see how these two games were fixed,that the saints and the rams both got robbed.that they are the REAL teams that belong in the suoerbowl. this site is the only one that seems to draw alll the pathice morons who all have their head up bradys ass and wont look at the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really should have 2 Superbowls this year.  Then Mahone or Brees could win the Superbowl just like one of them should have.
> 
> I would watch that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it beautifully there..
> 
> Outside of this site,there are THOUSANDS of posters that agree with you. here is just a  very small sample of thousands out there that say it as well as you did.
> 
> this site seems to be the only place where people are not objective and non biased towards the pats as you are,this guy max payne and that guy dan below him  are same as you,objective and ALSO dont have their head up bradys ass.
> 
> max Payne • a year ago
> The Patriots have been caught cheating how many times? Belichick is a proven cheater and Brady is just a big baby. Men have played with broken legs but Brady plays with a few stitches in his hand and the press acts like wow what a tough guy.
> dan17 • 9 days ago
> sure thing the patriots know how to win but they get a lot of help from refs. I will not watch this 2018 Superbowl because it appears that nfl is rigged and nobody can say anything against all the bad calls that keep some teams out of contest. I hope more people will boycott the nfl and its greedy crooked owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at it this way.  Like me being a democrat and guys like unkotare being dug in as Republicans, USMB members are all dug in on every subject they talk about.  So if they have always believed the NFL was legit, then they will never change their minds because they are close minded.
> 
> Especially when it's their party or team they are defending.  So unkotare defends everything Republicans do because he is a Republican and because the cheating has benifitted his patriots he will remain willfully ignorant.
Click to expand...


very true,same as how you are closed minded about the corruption of the democrats and he is closed minded about the corruption of the republicans,they are the same with the patriots,they want to believe they are so legit same as you guys want to badly believe your parties are legit,same as you both do for your parties,they will also make excuse after excuse for them which explains why they refuse to look at the evidence same as you both wont for the corruotion of your two parties.they are closed minded about brady same as you two are about your two parties,that same as you two wont look at the evidenceonthat,THEY wony look at the evidence of the cheating ways of brady and will always cling to the idea the NFL is legit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your team lost, huh?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
Click to expand...



that just proves like ALL cheatriot apologists,he has reading comprehension problems the fact i made that perfectly clear in my thread title  as well as saying it here MANY times the rams did not deserve to be there same as the cheaters did not,that the Rams got a trip to the superbowl giftwrapped to them by the refs same as the pats did.this dude is destroying his credibility more and more with each post.


i said quite a few times here in this section in fact that had it been the rams and the CHIEFS in the superbowl,i would have broken down and gone against evertything i have been taught and even risked being called a traiter by fellow Ram fans by rooting against the rams because the chiefs out of those three teams are the only team that belonged in that superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

anynameyouwish said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> same ole same ole story as ALWAYS is in playoff games,the cheatriots get the calls,their opponents do NOT.
> 
> This chiefs/pats game so much reminded  me exactly of the playoff games years again in the BS tuck rule game of the raiders and cheatriots when the refs GAVE them that game as well.
> 
> Had that game been officiated FAIRLY,it never would have even come down to that BS tuckrule call that wrongfully gave the cheatriots that playoff win because even before that,the pats were getting ALL the calls and the raiders were NOT same as the chiefs game. this is NOT the first time its happend,they have a HISTORY of this with the refs yet you cheatriot ass kissers say the refs dont play favorites rRiiiiiigggthhhhhhtttttt.
> 
> All you idiots who keep making excuse after excuse for the patriots that Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever and Bill Belicheat is a great coach indeed are EXACTLY that,IDIOTS  who ignore FACTS.
> 
> How many superbowls did the patriots win BEFORE 9/11? thats right,NONE.how many have they won SINCE then? you all are too dense to see this is no coincidence,that its all scripted cause the NFL WANTS it that way.
> 
> 
> I am going to use that Raiders game as an example that they have a HISTORY of having games GIVEN to them by the refs.as i said,even before the tuck rule late in the game,the refs were giving the game to them with calls going their way. two moments stand out in that game.
> 
> ONE/the Raiders were in patriots terrritory after Gannon completed a pass to Tim Brown which the markers showed brown picked up the first down by at LEAST a yard.the refs ruled he was short of it though and the raiders had to pun the ball.had he picked it up though,they were close to filed goal range for janikowski they said during the broadcast.
> 
> TWO.
> the SECOND strike that went against the raiders.
> 
> The Raiders were in patriots territory again and an obvious personal foul was committed against Rich Gannon on a third and long play,the pats player hit him long AFTER Gannon got rid of the ball but the call was not called.Gannon could not believe it,he was protesting like crazy which is NOT his norm with refs.the announcers could not believe the NON call either.
> 
> Had they CORRECTLY called that a personal foul the refs clearly saw,that would have ALSO put the raiders in field goal range. Had he been allowed to kick just ONE of those file goals,the game would never have gone into overtime and they would never have won even WITH the BS tuck rule.yep no favorites always being played for the patriots by the refs ever.
> 
> then there of course is the superbowl with the rams and cheatiiots where they illegally spied on them and taped their practices and the refs allowed the pats players to CONSTANTLY commit pass intereference on the rams. Rams reciver issae bruce said he had NEVER been in a game before where the players were allowed to mug him like that.
> 
> 
> The Rams were given this championship game as well by the refs because anybody here shuld be able to figure it out that the NFL WANTS the LOS ANGELES market to scucceed. If you all cant figure out that was WHY they made sure the Rams went to the superbowl.if you all STILL cant see that these games are all scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling STILL,then you all are beyond help and in serious denial mode.
> 
> The cheatriots gert special treatment getting away with scandal after scandal the other NFL teams get punished for and you all ignore that. the NFL is more corrupt now this year than it EVER has been because this is the first time i can recall where BOTH teams were giftwrapped a trip to the superbowl
> 
> 
> these videos explain it all so well WHY these two teams are in the superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your team was a fake
> a phony
> 
> do you think, like all the other pretenders, that LA will start sliding into oblivion next season?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised.
Click to expand...


thanks for exposing what a hypocrite you are same as all cheatriot apologists. Like the pats are NOT  a fake team  and are true winners and dont always have the refs in their pockets year after year in the playoffs? comedy gold. dude how much crack were you  smoking when you made that post? ESPECIALLY since i said BOTH teams did not belong in the superbowl. the cheatriots and their biased babble hard at work  as always.


once AGAIN,the cheatriot apologists prove as ALWAYS,they got reading comprehension problems the fact they cant understand what this thread title MEANS.oh my god cheatriot lovers are the most  dense of all people i know.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rams Fan said it was scripted, are you saying Rams is wrong? You two need to make up your minds and set your theory. You claimed they were rigged, if one game is rigged, would they all need to be rigged to get the right two teams to the Super Bowl. Make up your mind, you are all for these silly, nutty and unproven theories, pick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the games aren’t rigged like you and he claimed earlier? That’s surprising, you flip flop a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
Click to expand...


And...?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your team lost, huh?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
Click to expand...



where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?

Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.

former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.

when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.

same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.

by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.

Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.

*Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*


shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.


thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.

its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.


https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861

Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.

If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.

you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.

every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.

the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.


this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.






as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
Click to expand...


Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his team benefited from the cheating too.  He admits it.
> 
> NFL concerned 4 Rams-Saints refs are from California in jaw-dropper
> 
> There are some around the NFL wondering if the NFC Championship problem was not the officials’ eyes, brain or judgment, but their past or present addresses.
> 
> In actual NFL whispers that sound closer to inane commentary from the bleachers, ESPN reported Sunday there is concern around the league that four officials with Southern California ties worked the Saints-Rams game that ended in controversy and New Orleans fury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
Click to expand...


the cheatriot apologists like pooper and valerie when they are backed up against the wall with nowhere to run with videos and links they cant counter,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.

  they so much have their head up bradys ass they are too scared to look at these videos   they ALWAYS do this- they are in denial mode the game used to not be corrupt like this.

all you got to do to see i am telling the truth for the people objective and not in denial like sealybobo and jim is see that  these games are scripted  and that I am telling the truth that former NFL players have come and said they are fixed is look at the fourth video i posted at the 11 minute mark,you see the FAMOUS earl campbell come out and say it.

Hhe is just one of dozens that have come out in the past. again the former NFL players,the NFL cant do anything to,current players its in the contract they sign that they can go to jail if they break the rules while under contract.

one more video where i hand the cheatriot apologists their asses to them on a platter  spanking them.

How the NFL Rigged the 2017 Season for the New England Patriots


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the cheatriot apologists like pooper and valerie when they are backed up against the wall with nowhere to run with videos and links they cant counter,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> they so much have their head up bradys ass they are too scared to look at these videos   they ALWAYS do this- they are in denial mode the game used to not be corrupt like this.
> 
> all you got to do to see i am telling the truth for the people objective and not in denial like sealybobo and jim is see that  these games are scripted  and that I am telling the truth that former NFL players have come and said they are fixed is look at the fourth video i posted at the 11 minute mark,you see the FAMOUS earl campbell come out and say it.
> 
> Hhe is just one of dozens that have come out in the past. again the former NFL players,the NFL cant do anything to,current players its in the contract they sign that they can go to jail if they break the rules while under contract.
> 
> one more video where i hand the cheatriot apologists their asses to them on a platter  spanking them.
> 
> How the NFL Rigged the 2017 Season for the New England Patriots
Click to expand...


Do you have a link to the players or former players that are claiming the league is rigged or not? If you have them, then let’s see or dead what they say. You either put up or you are lying.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the games are scripted like Rams Fans claims, then the Patriots are can't possibly be cheater as you and Rams Fan claim, you can't have it both ways.
> 
> So, is it scripted or do the Pats cheat? If it is scripted, Deflategate and Spygate could not be considered cheating, because the NFL scripts everything.
> 
> Rams Fan has yet to address this issue, which has been asked 100 times. Also, ram fan claimed that the NFL wanted the Rams to win, but that seemed to be loser for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
Click to expand...

How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
Click to expand...


Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
Click to expand...


I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
Click to expand...


Who? Name them and have them on record, so far nothing out of the 10's of thousands of players that have been cut. Why hasn't Kaepernick said anything, he has every reason in the world to say so.

If it is indeed rigged why does the NFL spend billions upon billions on huge player contracts? Pay them all the same f it is rigged, just as easy and a lot less expensive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Cheatreots aren't in on it.  Roger Baddell probably doesn't call Robert Krap and tell him he's going to tell the refs to favor Brady when he's out on the field
> 
> Maybe they tell them not to let Brady get hurt.  He's the face of the entire league.
> 
> Jordan probably never believed the Jordan rule was real but everyone else knew.
> 
> So the Patriots are out there cheating to win and the NFL favors them.  I get it.  I think it's stupid though.  I think a Mahomes Vs. Saints would have been great for the league.  Everyone would have been excited to see the rookie phenom Mahomes win a ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
Click to expand...


they have proven on this whole thread they have NOT watched ONE. they have proven this whole time they do this anytime you post a video or link  cause they only see what they WANT to see. btw you never answered my question on have you seen that awesome superbowl of the rams and steelers back when the game was NOT corrupt as it is now?


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So 31 of 32 teams are in on all the games being scripted, yet with all the years of the NFL scripting the games, not one of thousands of retired GMs, coaches and players, not one of them have come forward about the scripting of games? That is totally amazing! What a tight group, you have Kap suing the NFL yet he won't blow the whistle to the games being rigged?
> 
> That is not even logical and so many holes in the theory that it is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have proven on this whole thread they have NOT watched ONE. they have proven this whole time they do this anytime you post a video or link  cause they only see what they WANT to see. btw you never answered my question on have you seen that awesome superbowl of the rams and steelers back when the game was NOT corrupt as it is now?
Click to expand...


One ex-NFL player, that is all I am asking for and you can't produce it? LOL!!!

You stated that many players have come forward, lets see the links, you made the claim, either back it up or we will know you are a complete liar. Lets see how many players you currently have, what is it 10? 50? 100? If it is as well known as you claim you don't need the videos, you have actual former NFL players, come on, which ones claim it's rigged?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
Click to expand...



wow thats all interesting. thats why  these players like the one you knew that played three years will only privately tell you as he did with you how the NFL really operates because if he publicly says what he knows he will be cut from the squad.

Notice how to no surprise in the least that he covered his ears and closed his eyes to that video i posted of the one that exposed how the NFL is written into law as ENTERTAINMENT instead of a competitive sport as we are led to believe? that its under the same classification as pro wrestling,for ENTERTAINMENT?

he probably thinks that snot true either and all made up.


thats all easy as pie to believe as well because remember when Alex was here,how he talked about he had a radio show and he interviewed players that in private told him that Brady is a cheater but they wont say it publicly because they know they will suffer the repercussions if the speak out,remember that? too bad he had to go and sock which got him banned because he was like an encyclepedia on this issue,he so much owned and took people like pooper to school everyday.

sealy you GOT to watch this videoi i just came across. even a FORMER NFL refs here confesses games are rigged for the patriots and it gets even better,even ROGER GODDEL is saying how games are fixed because they want tom brady to look like a great quarterback.

but confessions from these two credible sources of courser are not good enough for the brady ass kissers such as pooper,valerie and unkotre,no sirreee bob.

the cat is out of the bag now panadors box has been opened,sorry brady and belicheat ass kissers.


sealy please  watch this video,you know pooper and the other cheatriot worshippers wont.
this video backs everything you said up it talks about how they banned one current NFL player for speaking the truth how the refs rig the games for them.that NFL players is my hero,the fact he put his job on the line and went public with it and paid the price for it.that takes more than guts.


oh and check THIS one out,i already posted one where a ref was celebrating WITH the patriots after winning the AFC title game against the jags last year and patting brady on the back after the game,here is the game against the chargers him HUGGING  a ref.oh my god,i cant ever remember a QB that was so tight with the refs before in my life. i just cant make this stuff up.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats all interesting. thats why  these players like the one you knew that played three years will only privately tell you as he did with you how the NFL really operates because if he publicly says what he knows he will be cut from the squad.
> 
> Notice how to no surprise in the least that he covered his ears and closed his eyes to that video i posted of the one that exposed how the NFL is written into law as ENTERTAINMENT instead of a competitive sport as we are led to believe? that its under the same classification as pro wrestling,for ENTERTAINMENT?
> 
> he probably thinks that snot true either and all made up.
> 
> 
> thats all easy as pie to believe as well because remember when Alex was here,how he talked about he had a radio show and he interviewed players that in private told him that Brady is a cheater but they wont say it publicly because they know they will suffer the repercussions if the speak out,remember that? too bad he had to go and sock which got him banned because he was like an encyclepedia on this issue,he so much owned and took people like pooper to school everyday.
> 
> sealy you GOT to watch this videoi i just came across. even a FORMER NFL refs here confesses games are rigged for the patriots and it gets even better,even ROGER GODDEL is saying how games are fixed because they want tom brady to look like a great quarterback.
> 
> but confessions from these two credible sources of courser are not good enough for the brady ass kissers such as pooper,valerie and unkotre,no sirreee bob.
> 
> the cat is out of the bag now panadors box has been opened,sorry brady and belicheat ass kissers.
> 
> 
> sealy please  watch this video,you know pooper and the other cheatriot worshippers wont.
> this video backs everything you said up it talks about how they banned one current NFL player for speaking the truth how the refs rig the games for them.that NFL players is my hero,the fact he put his job on the line and went public with it and paid the price for it.that takes more than guts.
> 
> 
> oh and check THIS one out,i already posted one where a ref was celebrating WITH the patriots after winning the AFC title game against the jags last year and patting brady on the back after the game,here is the game against the chargers him HUGGING  a ref.oh my god,i cant ever remember a QB that was so tight with the refs before in my life. i just cant make this stuff up.
Click to expand...


Cut and splice, cut and splice, you seriously can't the out of context quotes, you can't hear the difference in the audio midway through direct quotes with Goodell. 

Here is Jalen Ramsey and his take on his supposed tweet. Jalen Ramsey on Twitter

Again, name the players you claim have said the NFL is rigged, just name them because so far you have spliced, cut and over dubs. 

Give me the players. So far you have a big nothing burger.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say it’s scripted and every team and player is in on it.
> 
> But I’m sure you can find some old washed up players who will tell you it’s rigged.
> 
> I love it. When it’s not obvious you deny it but when it’s obvious you still defend them. That Brady call was bs. And 4 refs in the rams game lived in California and called that bs play against Brees?
> 
> Brees won’t say it’s rigged but he knows it.
> 
> The 2005 pistons knew it and the next year that ref got caught. Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
Click to expand...




.... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
Click to expand...

Yea well you are vapid.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do they come up with the idea that every team and every player is in on it?
> 
> Its scripted,that cant be debated anymore after these two title games but its only a few key players that are involved and the head coachs, mcvey was as much involved in this as pete carrol was and the falcons coach was who both thread the games to them.it was obvious this year that mcvey threw a couple Rams games to the other opponent.
> 
> former NFL players have even come out and said these games are rigged but credible people liek former NFL players of course are not credible sources according to the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> when it comes to rigging of games,its the same thing as it is when these asshole owners move their team to another city,all the more REASON to stick to college football since that will never happen with THEM. players like Phillip Rivers are privately angry about the chargers leaving san diego but they wont come out and say that in public.they wont do that because they know the NFL has no obligation to continue to pay them if they speak out where former NFL players,they have nothing to lose,the NFL cant do anything to them anymore which is why you DID hear Dan Fouts speak out in anger about the asinine move that has put a black eye on the NFL with them bombing in LA.
> 
> same thing with rigging of these games,CURRENT players wont come out and say they are but former NFL players HAVE. since like i said,the NFL cant do anything to former NFL players who speak out about teams moving or games being rigged since they are out of the league now.
> 
> by the way sealybobo  you never did answer my question on have you ever seen the rams/steelers superbowl?  see i have no problem watching THAT superbowl because terry bradshaw nor his coach had to cheat and have the refs in their pockets all the time to win, had i been on the Rams sideline for that superbowl back then as maybe an assistant coach or something,unlike with the cheatriot players i would have shook  THEIR hands after the game was over and told them -"good game"   back then because they are not a team that has tainted a great game. as i said earlier,back then the NFL was not a corrupt cartel as it is now.
> 
> Roger Goddel same as brady, belicheat and robert kraft is a criminal.He is EASILY by far hands down the worse commissioner in NFL history bar none.it doesnt even come close. before Goddel became NFL commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt as it is now. god i hate that motherfucker.he so much has his head up robert krafts ass.
> 
> *Nearly Half Of Americans Think Sporting Events ‘Could Be Rigged,’ Seton Hall Sports Poll Shows*
> 
> 
> shihhh, "puts finger up to mouth." pesky facts are not what the brady and belicheat lovers wnat to hear sealybobo.
> 
> 
> thats on the same lines as the pesky facts not being politically correct that   former credible people being former NFL players saying brady and belicheat are cheaters is not evidence.
> 
> its one of those things like this below i posted earlier that of course went ignored by them because it of course is ALSO not politically correct to say in their warped world they live in.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com/watch/speak-for-yourself/video/1434662979861
> 
> Its not that they are always in the superbowl all the time that thousands of true americans with a conscience and morals  hate them,its because of what Marcellus said so well.
> 
> If they were LEGIT winners all the time,i would hate seeing them in the superbowl and be sick of them but the difference is  i would respect the quarterback and the coach.
> 
> you cant win constantly all the time in this day and age of parity WITHOUT cheating,thats impossible,it cant be done without the refs in your pockets that they obviously have.
> 
> every objective open minded person will watch this video and concluded this guy has done his homework,he knows what he is taking about,i could not have said it any better myself.
> 
> the only thing he got wrong was his prediction that brady would retire last year.
> 
> 
> this guy is critical thinker,he really has done his research well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as this guy says so well,the people that attack people like this guy in this video,they have done NO RESEARCH on this,the people like me and this guy in these three videos,like he said so well,we have done some research into this,we have the evidence to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
Click to expand...

I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.

Why?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea well you are vapid.
Click to expand...


You have the players that have come out and said the league rigged the games.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea well you are vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the players that have come out and said the league rigged the games.
Click to expand...

One time I called out a mma buddy on a public message board and god damn if what I said didn’t get back to him. And he called me pissed. Said what if Dana read what I wrote.

I was so embarrassed.

If you still don’t believe the nfl is rigged that’s fine. I watch it like I watch wwe wrestling. I love it still.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea well you are vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the players that have come out and said the league rigged the games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One time I called out a mma buddy on a public message board and god damn if what I said didn’t get back to him. And he called me pissed. Said what if Dana read what I wrote.
> 
> I was so embarrassed.
> 
> If you still don’t believe the nfl is rigged that’s fine. I watch it like I watch wwe wrestling. I love it still.
Click to expand...


Just name a couple players that are on record saying the NFL is rigged. Not sure why you refuse my request because it would prove you right because you have provided no real evidence whatsoever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see the link of the players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, I am willing to look at real evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.

him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many do we have to post before you agree?  10?  5?  15?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.
> 
> him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.
Click to expand...

He clearly doesn’t know how it works here


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones have players after the have retired claim that the league is rigged? Rams Fan, keeps posting third parties and just out and out speculation. Anyone can do that, we have hundred of thousands of conspiracy theories that do that. I want actual NFL players that have come out and said the NFL is rigged, not third party BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.
> 
> him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clearly doesn’t know how it works here
Click to expand...


trying ONE MORE TIME,have you ever seen the superbowl of the rams/steelers game? Trolls like him and the cheatriot lovers always ignore that i have nothing against the steelers for beating the rams in that game,that i dont make excuse after excuse for them losing that game as THEY do  for the pats cheating ways,that despite the many times they were in the superbowl before that game and won them all,i CAN respect the players of that team and their quarterback and coach  because THEY have not tainted the sport.they can never come up with any answrs to refute how the pats HAVE tainted the NFL and put a shit stain on the league.

I miss the days of pete rozell when he was commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt back then as it is now. as i proved earlier,even one of the greatest running backs of all time earl campbell said the game was not like it is now when he was playing,pretty much saying that the game was not corrupt back then in his day and age but IS now.but people like unkotore dismiss former NFL players like earl campell,they are not credible people,everybody else outside USMB is all wrong,and THEY are right in their own fantasyworld they live in.


if you ever watch pre season games,you will notice the refs LET the football players play,you will NEVER see them make calls liek they did in the chiefs game and as they did in the raiders tuck rule playoff game or the jags  game last year,calls that are so obvious bullshit like the helmet to helmet ignored by the refs in the saints/rams game,you will NEVER see the refs make calls like those that change the outcome of the game as they do with the patriots all the time in regular season games. WHY/

VERY SIMPLE. there is not any money riding on these pre season games,vegas never bets on these and the NFL refs dont give a shit if the teams beat the patriots in the pre season WHY would they? it does not count in the standings so the refs dont go out of their way to throw games for them in the pre season.

still another artilce that gives unkotore and pooper a major ass spanking and makes them cry.the truth hurts so much.

Report: Patriots spied on rivals 40 times and stole play sheets from locker rooms

try saying they have done it at LEAST a THOUSAND times.

gives crying towel to pooper and unkotore.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.
> 
> him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clearly doesn’t know how it works here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying ONE MORE TIME,have you ever seen the superbowl of the rams/steelers game? Trolls like him and the cheatriot lovers always ignore that i have nothing against the steelers for beating the rams in that game,that i dont make excuse after excuse for them losing that game as THEY do  for the pats cheating ways,that despite the many times they were in the superbowl before that game and won them all,i CAN respect the players of that team and their quarterback and coach  because THEY have not tainted the sport.they can never come up with any answrs to refute how the pats HAVE tainted the NFL and put a shit stain on the league.
> 
> I miss the days of pete rozell when he was commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt back then as it is now. as i proved earlier,even one of the greatest running backs of all time earl campbell said the game was not like it is now when he was playing,pretty much saying that the game was not corrupt back then in his day and age but IS now.but people like unkotore dismiss former NFL players like earl campell,they are not credible people,everybody else outside USMB is all wrong,and THEY are right in their own fantasyworld they live in.
> 
> 
> if you ever watch pre season games,you will notice the refs LET the football players play,you will NEVER see them make calls liek they did in the chiefs game and as they did in the raiders tuck rule playoff game or the jags  game last year,calls that are so obvious bullshit like the helmet to helmet ignored by the refs in the saints/rams game,you will NEVER see the refs make calls like those that change the outcome of the game as they do with the patriots all the time in regular season games. WHY/
> 
> VERY SIMPLE. there is not any money riding on these pre season games,vegas never bets on these and the NFL refs dont give a shit if the teams beat the patriots in the pre season WHY would they? it does not count in the standings so the refs dont go out of their way to throw games for them in the pre season.
> 
> still another artilce that gives unkotore and pooper a major ass spanking and makes them cry.the truth hurts so much.
> 
> Report: Patriots spied on rivals 40 times and stole play sheets from locker rooms
> 
> try saying they have done it at LEAST a THOUNSAND times.
> 
> gives crying towel to pooper and unkotore.
Click to expand...


Still haven't named any players I see. So now when you claimed that players have said it was rigged, it was an out and out lie.

Why do you need to lie to make your point?


----------



## Unkotare

Spam trolls running wild...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as i said before and quite a few times on this thread,USMB is the only place i know of that has the most stupid fuck posters in the sports section who  make pathetic excuse after excuse for them all the time.

I venture OUTSIDE of USMB and go to sports message boards,the majority are intelligent posters who are objective and dont worship the patriots.here is one sample of a guy posting what i have said over and over again only to see the pat fans run off because the truth hurts.

The super bowl was suspect as hell, but to be honest it shouldn't have been Rams and Pats in the super bowl, I believe the NFL has turned to wwe, lol Pats to me will go down as the greatest cheaters of all time, 6 super bowls that are tainted!!!!!!!





t

as i said,these guys get it,the majority of these posters on these sports message boards are intelligent and say the same things i have said too many times to remember.

these are the kind of posters i enjoy talking with,objective and non biased.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> as i said before and quite a few times on this thread,USMB is the only place i know of that has the most stupid fuck posters in the sports section who  make pathetic excuse after excuse for them all the time.
> 
> I venture OUTSIDE of USMB and go to sports message boards,the majority are intelligent posters who are objective and dont worship the patriots.here is one sample of a guy posting what i have said over and over again only to see the pat fans run off because the truth hurts.
> 
> The super bowl was suspect as hell, but to be honest it shouldn't have been Rams and Pats in the super bowl, I believe the NFL has turned to wwe, lol Pats to me will go down as the greatest cheaters of all time, 6 super bowls that are tainted!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> as i said,these guys get it,the majority of these posters on these sports message boards are intelligent and say the same things i have said too many times to remember.
> 
> these are the kind of posters i enjoy talking with,objective and non biased.
> 
> https://accounts.google.com/Service...nin=true&service=youtube&passive=true&uilel=3



You watched the Super Bowl? You told Sealy you wouldn't watch it until a week after. Another troll boi lie. 

Now do you have the names of the NFL players that have said the league is rigged? Of course not, because you are again lying. 

You area true lying loser boi.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who played for 3 seasons and he says it's rigged.  They even cut players who won't go along.  They tell them in pre season to drop a pass.  If they catch it they cut them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.
> 
> him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clearly doesn’t know how it works here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying ONE MORE TIME,have you ever seen the superbowl of the rams/steelers game? Trolls like him and the cheatriot lovers always ignore that i have nothing against the steelers for beating the rams in that game,that i dont make excuse after excuse for them losing that game as THEY do  for the pats cheating ways,that despite the many times they were in the superbowl before that game and won them all,i CAN respect the players of that team and their quarterback and coach  because THEY have not tainted the sport.they can never come up with any answrs to refute how the pats HAVE tainted the NFL and put a shit stain on the league.
> 
> I miss the days of pete rozell when he was commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt back then as it is now. as i proved earlier,even one of the greatest running backs of all time earl campbell said the game was not like it is now when he was playing,pretty much saying that the game was not corrupt back then in his day and age but IS now.but people like unkotore dismiss former NFL players like earl campell,they are not credible people,everybody else outside USMB is all wrong,and THEY are right in their own fantasyworld they live in.
> 
> 
> if you ever watch pre season games,you will notice the refs LET the football players play,you will NEVER see them make calls liek they did in the chiefs game and as they did in the raiders tuck rule playoff game or the jags  game last year,calls that are so obvious bullshit like the helmet to helmet ignored by the refs in the saints/rams game,you will NEVER see the refs make calls like those that change the outcome of the game as they do with the patriots all the time in regular season games. WHY/
> 
> VERY SIMPLE. there is not any money riding on these pre season games,vegas never bets on these and the NFL refs dont give a shit if the teams beat the patriots in the pre season WHY would they? it does not count in the standings so the refs dont go out of their way to throw games for them in the pre season.
> 
> still another artilce that gives unkotore and pooper a major ass spanking and makes them cry.the truth hurts so much.
> 
> Report: Patriots spied on rivals 40 times and stole play sheets from locker rooms
> 
> try saying they have done it at LEAST a THOUSAND times.
> 
> gives crying towel to pooper and unkotore.
Click to expand...


Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules the god damn pussy.  

I can't wait for that dynasty to go away and NE won't win another championship for another 50 years.  Then you'll see how big of a fan unkotard is.

It's like Detroit Red Wing fans.  They called us Hockey Town.  But now that the Wings suck you never see any Red Wing jerseys or flags flying from cars.  Where are all those women who said they LOVED hockey?  They don't watch anymore.  They don't pay $100 a seat to go to a game.

It's easy to be hockey town or a Patriot fan when they are winning.  Try being a Lions fan.  Bunch of losers.  We used to be the Patriots before the Superbowl era.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> 
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.
> 
> him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clearly doesn’t know how it works here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying ONE MORE TIME,have you ever seen the superbowl of the rams/steelers game? Trolls like him and the cheatriot lovers always ignore that i have nothing against the steelers for beating the rams in that game,that i dont make excuse after excuse for them losing that game as THEY do  for the pats cheating ways,that despite the many times they were in the superbowl before that game and won them all,i CAN respect the players of that team and their quarterback and coach  because THEY have not tainted the sport.they can never come up with any answrs to refute how the pats HAVE tainted the NFL and put a shit stain on the league.
> 
> I miss the days of pete rozell when he was commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt back then as it is now. as i proved earlier,even one of the greatest running backs of all time earl campbell said the game was not like it is now when he was playing,pretty much saying that the game was not corrupt back then in his day and age but IS now.but people like unkotore dismiss former NFL players like earl campell,they are not credible people,everybody else outside USMB is all wrong,and THEY are right in their own fantasyworld they live in.
> 
> 
> if you ever watch pre season games,you will notice the refs LET the football players play,you will NEVER see them make calls liek they did in the chiefs game and as they did in the raiders tuck rule playoff game or the jags  game last year,calls that are so obvious bullshit like the helmet to helmet ignored by the refs in the saints/rams game,you will NEVER see the refs make calls like those that change the outcome of the game as they do with the patriots all the time in regular season games. WHY/
> 
> VERY SIMPLE. there is not any money riding on these pre season games,vegas never bets on these and the NFL refs dont give a shit if the teams beat the patriots in the pre season WHY would they? it does not count in the standings so the refs dont go out of their way to throw games for them in the pre season.
> 
> still another artilce that gives unkotore and pooper a major ass spanking and makes them cry.the truth hurts so much.
> 
> Report: Patriots spied on rivals 40 times and stole play sheets from locker rooms
> 
> try saying they have done it at LEAST a THOUSAND times.
> 
> gives crying towel to pooper and unkotore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules the god damn pussy.
> 
> I can't wait for that dynasty to go away and NE won't win another championship for another 50 years.  Then you'll see how big of a fan unkotard is.
> 
> It's like Detroit Red Wing fans.  They called us Hockey Town.  But now that the Wings suck you never see any Red Wing jerseys or flags flying from cars.  Where are all those women who said they LOVED hockey?  They don't watch anymore.  They don't pay $100 a seat to go to a game.
> 
> It's easy to be hockey town or a Patriot fan when they are winning.  Try being a Lions fan.  Bunch of losers.  We used to be the Patriots before the Superbowl era.
Click to expand...


oh yeah,i have not done much research pre the superbowl era but yeah i remember hearing about that how the Lions were pretty good back then.thats funny as hell about him,yeah he will do the exact same thing st louis fans did with the rams,once the rams brief greatest show on turf days was over and they reverted back to heir losing ways as they were when they first arrived there,the stadium in st louis for their home games became a ghosttwon for YEARS.desert them once they start losing in the future,thats a given. he will do the SAME thing they did,stop watching them and desert them same as st louis fans did with the Rams.


yeah i have always been the same way as you are with the Rams at least all the years they wrre the LOS ANGELES Rams anyways.In the early 90's when the team was horrible and would lose all time like five years in a row,i remember my dad telling me back then how impressed he was with me for sticking with them even though they were so horrible and had no quarterback. three years ago their first year back in LA,even though i had no idea they were on the verge of being great again and only won a couple of games and had no idea that would ever change,i watched all their games that year.as long as they were the LOS ANGELES Rams,thats all that was important to me,i did not care at all about the winning or losing.

you never answered my question though which is HAVE you seen the Rams/steelers superbowl? back then at the time,it was considered the most exciting superbowl ever.

thats MY most fond memory as a LOS ANGELES RAM fan because everybody thought the steelers would walk away with it but they stood toe to toe with them throughout the whole game and had several lead changes,it constantly went back and forth..most exciting superbowl ever as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules ......




Bobobrainless guesses wrong AGAIN. What a dumbass. Damn fool doesn't know when to STFU and stop demonstrating his idiocy.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ......
> 
> It's easy to be hockey town or a Patriot fan when they are winning.  ......




Apparently, Bobobrainless doesn't know what it was like to be a Pats fan in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.
> 
> him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clearly doesn’t know how it works here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying ONE MORE TIME,have you ever seen the superbowl of the rams/steelers game? Trolls like him and the cheatriot lovers always ignore that i have nothing against the steelers for beating the rams in that game,that i dont make excuse after excuse for them losing that game as THEY do  for the pats cheating ways,that despite the many times they were in the superbowl before that game and won them all,i CAN respect the players of that team and their quarterback and coach  because THEY have not tainted the sport.they can never come up with any answrs to refute how the pats HAVE tainted the NFL and put a shit stain on the league.
> 
> I miss the days of pete rozell when he was commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt back then as it is now. as i proved earlier,even one of the greatest running backs of all time earl campbell said the game was not like it is now when he was playing,pretty much saying that the game was not corrupt back then in his day and age but IS now.but people like unkotore dismiss former NFL players like earl campell,they are not credible people,everybody else outside USMB is all wrong,and THEY are right in their own fantasyworld they live in.
> 
> 
> if you ever watch pre season games,you will notice the refs LET the football players play,you will NEVER see them make calls liek they did in the chiefs game and as they did in the raiders tuck rule playoff game or the jags  game last year,calls that are so obvious bullshit like the helmet to helmet ignored by the refs in the saints/rams game,you will NEVER see the refs make calls like those that change the outcome of the game as they do with the patriots all the time in regular season games. WHY/
> 
> VERY SIMPLE. there is not any money riding on these pre season games,vegas never bets on these and the NFL refs dont give a shit if the teams beat the patriots in the pre season WHY would they? it does not count in the standings so the refs dont go out of their way to throw games for them in the pre season.
> 
> still another artilce that gives unkotore and pooper a major ass spanking and makes them cry.the truth hurts so much.
> 
> Report: Patriots spied on rivals 40 times and stole play sheets from locker rooms
> 
> try saying they have done it at LEAST a THOUSAND times.
> 
> gives crying towel to pooper and unkotore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules the god damn pussy.
> 
> I can't wait for that dynasty to go away and NE won't win another championship for another 50 years.  Then you'll see how big of a fan unkotard is.
> 
> It's like Detroit Red Wing fans.  They called us Hockey Town.  But now that the Wings suck you never see any Red Wing jerseys or flags flying from cars.  Where are all those women who said they LOVED hockey?  They don't watch anymore.  They don't pay $100 a seat to go to a game.
> 
> It's easy to be hockey town or a Patriot fan when they are winning.  Try being a Lions fan.  Bunch of losers.  We used to be the Patriots before the Superbowl era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yeah,i have not done much research pre the superbowl era but yeah i remember hearing about that how the Lions were pretty good back then.thats funny as hell about him,yeah he will do the exact same thing st louis fans did with the rams,once the rams brief greatest show on turf days was over and they reverted back to heir losing ways as they were when they first arrived there,the stadium in st louis for their home games became a ghosttwon for YEARS.desert them once they start losing in the future,thats a given. he will do the SAME thing they did,stop watching them and desert them same as st louis fans did with the Rams.
> 
> 
> yeah i have always been the same way as you are with the Rams at least all the years they wrre the LOS ANGELES Rams anyways.In the early 90's when the team was horrible and would lose all time like five years in a row,i remember my dad telling me back then how impressed he was with me for sticking with them even though they were so horrible and had no quarterback. three years ago their first year back in LA,even though i had no idea they were on the verge of being great again and only won a couple of games and had no idea that would ever change,i watched all their games that year.as long as they were the LOS ANGELES Rams,thats all that was important to me,i did not care at all about the winning or losing.
> 
> you never answered my question though which is HAVE you seen the Rams/steelers superbowl? back then at the time,it was considered the most exciting superbowl ever.
> 
> thats MY most fond memory as a LOS ANGELES RAM fan because everybody thought the steelers would walk away with it but they stood toe to toe with them throughout the whole game and had several lead changes,it constantly went back and forth..most exciting superbowl ever as far as i am concerned.
Click to expand...

Never saw it


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless guesses wrong AGAIN. What a dumbass. Damn fool doesn't know when to STFU and stop demonstrating his idiocy.
Click to expand...

Who says I’m wrong? Liar you? Fish please


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> It's easy to be hockey town or a Patriot fan when they are winning.  ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Bobobrainless doesn't know what it was like to be a Pats fan in the 70s and 80s.
Click to expand...

It’ll be that way in the 20s.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless guesses wrong AGAIN. What a dumbass. Damn fool doesn't know when to STFU and stop demonstrating his idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I’m wrong? .... you? ...
Click to expand...



Yes, me, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless guesses wrong AGAIN. What a dumbass. Damn fool doesn't know when to STFU and stop demonstrating his idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I’m wrong? .... you? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me, you lying sack of shit.
Click to expand...

You? You and who else? What army? Oh no you didn’t. Shoot. Go on gurl


----------



## WheelieAddict

nah patriots won fair and square. from a dolphins fan who is obviously not a fan of the pats


----------



## sealybobo

WheelieAddict said:


> nah patriots won fair and square. from a dolphins fan who is obviously not a fan of the pats


You’re just glad andominum cum sue didn’t go off and win a ring. Me too. I’m a lions fan.


----------



## WheelieAddict

sealybobo said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> nah patriots won fair and square. from a dolphins fan who is obviously not a fan of the pats
> 
> 
> 
> You’re just glad andominum cum sue didn’t go off and win a ring. Me too. I’m a lions fan.
Click to expand...

lol@andominum cum sue


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless guesses wrong AGAIN. What a dumbass. Damn fool doesn't know when to STFU and stop demonstrating his idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I’m wrong? .... you? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You? You and who else?....l
Click to expand...



 Since I am the one who would know you are lying out your ass as always, I don’t need anybody else to confirm my own personal information, you stupid sack of shit. Just how fucking stupid are you? You are too shit-all stupid to even keep your own lies straight.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless guesses wrong AGAIN. What a dumbass. Damn fool doesn't know when to STFU and stop demonstrating his idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I’m wrong? .... you? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You? You and who else?....l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am the one who would know you are lying out your ass as always, I don’t need anybody else to confirm my own personal information, you stupid sack of shit. Just how fucking stupid are you? You are too shit-all stupid to even keep your own lies straight.
Click to expand...

Dance puppet!


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless guesses wrong AGAIN. What a dumbass. Damn fool doesn't know when to STFU and stop demonstrating his idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I’m wrong? .... you? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You? You and who else?....l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am the one who would know you are lying out your ass as always, I don’t need anybody else to confirm my own personal information, you stupid sack of shit. Just how fucking stupid are you? You are too shit-all stupid to even keep your own lies straight.
Click to expand...

Hey why don’t you come to my party I’m having this weekend. There will be food, drinks, music, drugs, a fight or two will probably break out and hopefully lots of sex.

Don’t worry about what to wear. It’ll be just you and me.


----------



## WheelieAddict

A bit off topic but just in case anyone wants to watch a real superbowl halftime show:


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless guesses wrong AGAIN. What a dumbass. Damn fool doesn't know when to STFU and stop demonstrating his idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I’m wrong? .... you? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You? You and who else?....l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am the one who would know you are lying out your ass as always, I don’t need anybody else to confirm my own personal information, you stupid sack of shit. Just how fucking stupid are you? You are too shit-all stupid to even keep your own lies straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey why don’t you come to my party I’m having this weekend. There will be food, drinks, music, drugs, a fight or two will probably break out and hopefully lots of sex.
> 
> Don’t worry about what to wear. It’ll be just you and me.
Click to expand...




I wouldn’t dream of interrupting your private time with your little dingy, closet boy.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I’m wrong? .... you? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You? You and who else?....l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am the one who would know you are lying out your ass as always, I don’t need anybody else to confirm my own personal information, you stupid sack of shit. Just how fucking stupid are you? You are too shit-all stupid to even keep your own lies straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey why don’t you come to my party I’m having this weekend. There will be food, drinks, music, drugs, a fight or two will probably break out and hopefully lots of sex.
> 
> Don’t worry about what to wear. It’ll be just you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t dream of interrupting your private time with your little dingy, closet boy.
Click to expand...

It’s in storage right now. This time of year I play on my quad runner. Only got one week on the ice now the ice isn’t safe. Hell a guy died February 1st on a snowmobile. That lake wasn’t too far from mine. Even though there’s 5 feet of ice you never know.

On sundays I watch my nephews play basketball. We don’t let them play football it’s rigged and dangerous. I’m so glad I don’t have kids. Nephews are expensive enough. And you’re constantly running them around. Well you aren’t. Someone else is. You’re busy coaching. But you know what I mean.


----------



## Unkotare

Sad, lonely bastard.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.
> 
> him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clearly doesn’t know how it works here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying ONE MORE TIME,have you ever seen the superbowl of the rams/steelers game? Trolls like him and the cheatriot lovers always ignore that i have nothing against the steelers for beating the rams in that game,that i dont make excuse after excuse for them losing that game as THEY do  for the pats cheating ways,that despite the many times they were in the superbowl before that game and won them all,i CAN respect the players of that team and their quarterback and coach  because THEY have not tainted the sport.they can never come up with any answrs to refute how the pats HAVE tainted the NFL and put a shit stain on the league.
> 
> I miss the days of pete rozell when he was commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt back then as it is now. as i proved earlier,even one of the greatest running backs of all time earl campbell said the game was not like it is now when he was playing,pretty much saying that the game was not corrupt back then in his day and age but IS now.but people like unkotore dismiss former NFL players like earl campell,they are not credible people,everybody else outside USMB is all wrong,and THEY are right in their own fantasyworld they live in.
> 
> 
> if you ever watch pre season games,you will notice the refs LET the football players play,you will NEVER see them make calls liek they did in the chiefs game and as they did in the raiders tuck rule playoff game or the jags  game last year,calls that are so obvious bullshit like the helmet to helmet ignored by the refs in the saints/rams game,you will NEVER see the refs make calls like those that change the outcome of the game as they do with the patriots all the time in regular season games. WHY/
> 
> VERY SIMPLE. there is not any money riding on these pre season games,vegas never bets on these and the NFL refs dont give a shit if the teams beat the patriots in the pre season WHY would they? it does not count in the standings so the refs dont go out of their way to throw games for them in the pre season.
> 
> still another artilce that gives unkotore and pooper a major ass spanking and makes them cry.the truth hurts so much.
> 
> Report: Patriots spied on rivals 40 times and stole play sheets from locker rooms
> 
> try saying they have done it at LEAST a THOUSAND times.
> 
> gives crying towel to pooper and unkotore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare only watches when the Patriots are in the Superbowl.  If his team isn't in it then he's got other things to do.  He doesn't even know the fucking rules the god damn pussy.
> 
> I can't wait for that dynasty to go away and NE won't win another championship for another 50 years.  Then you'll see how big of a fan unkotard is.
> 
> It's like Detroit Red Wing fans.  They called us Hockey Town.  But now that the Wings suck you never see any Red Wing jerseys or flags flying from cars.  Where are all those women who said they LOVED hockey?  They don't watch anymore.  They don't pay $100 a seat to go to a game.
> 
> It's easy to be hockey town or a Patriot fan when they are winning.  Try being a Lions fan.  Bunch of losers.  We used to be the Patriots before the Superbowl era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yeah,i have not done much research pre the superbowl era but yeah i remember hearing about that how the Lions were pretty good back then.thats funny as hell about him,yeah he will do the exact same thing st louis fans did with the rams,once the rams brief greatest show on turf days was over and they reverted back to heir losing ways as they were when they first arrived there,the stadium in st louis for their home games became a ghosttwon for YEARS.desert them once they start losing in the future,thats a given. he will do the SAME thing they did,stop watching them and desert them same as st louis fans did with the Rams.
> 
> 
> yeah i have always been the same way as you are with the Rams at least all the years they wrre the LOS ANGELES Rams anyways.In the early 90's when the team was horrible and would lose all time like five years in a row,i remember my dad telling me back then how impressed he was with me for sticking with them even though they were so horrible and had no quarterback. three years ago their first year back in LA,even though i had no idea they were on the verge of being great again and only won a couple of games and had no idea that would ever change,i watched all their games that year.as long as they were the LOS ANGELES Rams,thats all that was important to me,i did not care at all about the winning or losing.
> 
> you never answered my question though which is HAVE you seen the Rams/steelers superbowl? back then at the time,it was considered the most exciting superbowl ever.
> 
> thats MY most fond memory as a LOS ANGELES RAM fan because everybody thought the steelers would walk away with it but they stood toe to toe with them throughout the whole game and had several lead changes,it constantly went back and forth..most exciting superbowl ever as far as i am concerned.
Click to expand...


Do you have the names yet? Lol! Either back up your post or admit you lied. Oh wait, you can’t back it up otherwise you’d already would have. No you are purposely trying to bury your BS. 

You claim you openly admit when you are wrong but not admit whe you lie. You are a sad piece of work.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You? You and who else?....l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am the one who would know you are lying out your ass as always, I don’t need anybody else to confirm my own personal information, you stupid sack of shit. Just how fucking stupid are you? You are too shit-all stupid to even keep your own lies straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey why don’t you come to my party I’m having this weekend. There will be food, drinks, music, drugs, a fight or two will probably break out and hopefully lots of sex.
> 
> Don’t worry about what to wear. It’ll be just you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t dream of interrupting your private time with your little dingy, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s in storage right now. This time of year I play on my quad runner. Only got one week on the ice now the ice isn’t safe. Hell a guy died February 1st on a snowmobile. That lake wasn’t too far from mine. Even though there’s 5 feet of ice you never know.
> 
> On sundays I watch my nephews play basketball. We don’t let them play football it’s rigged and dangerous. I’m so glad I don’t have kids. Nephews are expensive enough. And you’re constantly running them around. Well you aren’t. Someone else is. You’re busy coaching. But you know what I mean.
Click to expand...


So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.


----------



## Unkotare

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You? You and who else?....l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am the one who would know you are lying out your ass as always, I don’t need anybody else to confirm my own personal information, you stupid sack of shit. Just how fucking stupid are you? You are too shit-all stupid to even keep your own lies straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey why don’t you come to my party I’m having this weekend. There will be food, drinks, music, drugs, a fight or two will probably break out and hopefully lots of sex.
> 
> Don’t worry about what to wear. It’ll be just you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t dream of interrupting your private time with your little dingy, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s in storage right now. This time of year I play on my quad runner. Only got one week on the ice now the ice isn’t safe. Hell a guy died February 1st on a snowmobile. That lake wasn’t too far from mine. Even though there’s 5 feet of ice you never know.
> 
> On sundays I watch my nephews play basketball. We don’t let them play football it’s rigged and dangerous. I’m so glad I don’t have kids. Nephews are expensive enough. And you’re constantly running them around. Well you aren’t. Someone else is. You’re busy coaching. But you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
Click to expand...




Bobobrainless is really that stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Sad, lonely bastard.


That would be your rapper name.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am the one who would know you are lying out your ass as always, I don’t need anybody else to confirm my own personal information, you stupid sack of shit. Just how fucking stupid are you? You are too shit-all stupid to even keep your own lies straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey why don’t you come to my party I’m having this weekend. There will be food, drinks, music, drugs, a fight or two will probably break out and hopefully lots of sex.
> 
> Don’t worry about what to wear. It’ll be just you and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t dream of interrupting your private time with your little dingy, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s in storage right now. This time of year I play on my quad runner. Only got one week on the ice now the ice isn’t safe. Hell a guy died February 1st on a snowmobile. That lake wasn’t too far from mine. Even though there’s 5 feet of ice you never know.
> 
> On sundays I watch my nephews play basketball. We don’t let them play football it’s rigged and dangerous. I’m so glad I don’t have kids. Nephews are expensive enough. And you’re constantly running them around. Well you aren’t. Someone else is. You’re busy coaching. But you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
Click to expand...


Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.

Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.

Oh it's true.  It's damn true.

Hell even in PA the game is rigged

McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged

The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.

A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.

Sound familiar?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey why don’t you come to my party I’m having this weekend. There will be food, drinks, music, drugs, a fight or two will probably break out and hopefully lots of sex.
> 
> Don’t worry about what to wear. It’ll be just you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t dream of interrupting your private time with your little dingy, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s in storage right now. This time of year I play on my quad runner. Only got one week on the ice now the ice isn’t safe. Hell a guy died February 1st on a snowmobile. That lake wasn’t too far from mine. Even though there’s 5 feet of ice you never know.
> 
> On sundays I watch my nephews play basketball. We don’t let them play football it’s rigged and dangerous. I’m so glad I don’t have kids. Nephews are expensive enough. And you’re constantly running them around. Well you aren’t. Someone else is. You’re busy coaching. But you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
Click to expand...


You really going to believe that? You are hilarious! Did you know 911 was rigged? Did you know the Kennedy assassination was pulled off by Tom Brady and Bill Bellichick?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, lonely bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be your rapper name.
Click to expand...




...he says all by himself...


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, lonely bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be your rapper name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...he says all by himself...
Click to expand...

I probably see my girlfriend more than you do your family.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> nah patriots won fair and square. from a dolphins fan who is obviously not a fan of the pats
> 
> 
> 
> You’re just glad andominum cum sue didn’t go off and win a ring. Me too. I’m a lions fan.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey why don’t you come to my party I’m having this weekend. There will be food, drinks, music, drugs, a fight or two will probably break out and hopefully lots of sex.
> 
> Don’t worry about what to wear. It’ll be just you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t dream of interrupting your private time with your little dingy, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s in storage right now. This time of year I play on my quad runner. Only got one week on the ice now the ice isn’t safe. Hell a guy died February 1st on a snowmobile. That lake wasn’t too far from mine. Even though there’s 5 feet of ice you never know.
> 
> On sundays I watch my nephews play basketball. We don’t let them play football it’s rigged and dangerous. I’m so glad I don’t have kids. Nephews are expensive enough. And you’re constantly running them around. Well you aren’t. Someone else is. You’re busy coaching. But you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
Click to expand...


yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.

well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.

there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.

anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.

you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.


It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.

see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.

same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.

in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t dream of interrupting your private time with your little dingy, closet boy.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s in storage right now. This time of year I play on my quad runner. Only got one week on the ice now the ice isn’t safe. Hell a guy died February 1st on a snowmobile. That lake wasn’t too far from mine. Even though there’s 5 feet of ice you never know.
> 
> On sundays I watch my nephews play basketball. We don’t let them play football it’s rigged and dangerous. I’m so glad I don’t have kids. Nephews are expensive enough. And you’re constantly running them around. Well you aren’t. Someone else is. You’re busy coaching. But you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
Click to expand...


Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of the raiders sealybobo,you should tell your dad how the raiders/bucs superbowl was fixed. when i found out years later how that game was fixed,thats when i started doing research on NFL playoff games being fixed and  thats when i discovered it was mostly PATRIOT games the NFL refs were fixing all the time.

I wont go into very many details but here are a couple of easy facts that its so obvious that a child could put tow and two together and see this was no coincidence and that game was thrown by then raiders coach bill callahan.

callahan was never really embraced by the raider players as their coach john gruden was.Gruden brought him along with him from his days as the coach of the philadelphia eagles when he was their coach. here are just a few facts.

ONE.whats well known is many of the raider players said callahan did not like a lot of the players

TWO
John Gruden left the Raiders because Al Davis being the asshole he always was,drove him off trying to tell him what to do.

Bill Callahan also hated al davis and was good friends with Gruden AND callahan did not like many of the raider players.

THREE
Tim Brown and Jerry Rice came out and said that the week leading up to the superbowl,callahan drew up a plan that called for most the plays to be running plays.the raider offensive lineman wwere all excited about the game plan because that was the bucs weakeness stopping the run and the raiders offensive lineman and grealy outweighed them like 335 to 275 average. well just a mere 48 hours before gametime,callahan CHANGED the game plan calling for most the calls to be PASSING calls. one of the offensive lineman BEGGED callahan not to change the plan,he said-coach please,dont do this to me.

WHY change the game plan the players were EXCITED about to a game plan they HATED and had no confidance and HATED?  if you were a coach,would ou change a game plan the players were excited about and had confidance in to one they hated and had NO CONFIDANCE in?  yeah i did not think so.

I was talking to raider fans i knew the next day,THEY coud not believe it that they did not run the ball much more oftem against them.on a monday night game in tampa that year,the steelers ran all over them and blew them out.the raiders would easily have done the same thing.


FOUR
tim brown said in ALL his years as a football player counting not only the pros but college and high school football as well and EVEN pop warner,there was NEVER  a time in his life as a player a coach changed the game plamn a mere 48hours before gameday,that was UNPRECDENTED.

tell  your dad if he wants to learn more on that fixrd superbowl,typie in bill callahan threw raiders superbowl.

same as the saints and chiefs are th REAL winners and REAL champions,The raiders in reality in a fair world,have won four superbowls and not three.

pete carrol as you know ALSO threw the superbowl. i have not watched a superbowl since then.i should have stopped after the raiders/bucs superbowl and callahan went unpunished same as pete the cheat did.

 BTW I had MANY people at my workplace come in the following monday and tell me they agreed with me,that pete the cheat threw the supwerbowl,that they were thinking the SAME THING i was at the time.did any of YOUR co workers tell you the same thing back then? i am guessing no since back then you argued with me all the time and did notbelieve me that all these playoff and superbowl  games are fixed.

these criminal coachs always get off scott free and there is NEVER an invetigation into their corruption.fuck the NFL.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> speaking of the raiders sealybobo,you should tell your dad how the raiders/bucs superbowl was fixed. when i found out years later how that game was fixed,thats when i started doing research on NFL playoff games being fixed and  thats when i discovered it was mostly PATRIOT games the NFL refs were fixing all the time.
> 
> I wont go into very many details but here are a couple of easy facts that its so obvious that a child could put tow and two together and see this was no coincidence and that game was thrown by then raiders coach bill callahan.
> 
> callahan was never really embraced by the raider players as their coach john gruden was.Gruden brought him along with him from his days as the coach of the philadelphia eagles when he was their coach. here are just a few facts.
> 
> ONE.whats well known is many of the raider players said callahan did not like a lot of the players
> 
> TWO
> John Gruden left the Raiders because Al Davis being the asshole he always was,drove him off trying to tell him what to do.
> 
> Bill Callahan also hated al davis and was good friends with Gruden AND callahan did not like many of the raider players.
> 
> THREE
> Tim Brown and Jerry Rice came out and said that the week leading up to the superbowl,callahan drew up a plan that called for most the plays to be running plays.the raider offensive lineman wwere all excited about the game plan because that was the bucs weakeness stopping the run and the raiders offensive lineman and grealy outweighed them like 335 to 275 average. well just a mere 48 hours before gametime,callahan CHANGED the game plan calling for most the calls to be PASSING calls. one of the offensive lineman BEGGED callahan not to change the plan,he said-coach please,dont do this to me.
> 
> WHY change the game plan the players were EXCITED about to a game plan they HATED and had no confidance and HATED?  if you were a coach,would ou change a game plan the players were excited about and had confidance in to one they hated and had NO CONFIDANCE in?  yeah i did not think so.
> 
> I was talking to raider fans i knew the next day,THEY coud not believe it that they did not run the ball much more oftem against them.on a monday night game in tampa that year,the steelers ran all over them and blew them out.the raiders would easily have done the same thing.
> 
> 
> FOUR
> tim brown said in ALL his years as a football player counting not only the pros but college and high school football as well and EVEN pop warner,there was NEVER  a time in his life as a player a coach changed the game plamn a mere 48hours before gameday,that was UNPRECDENTED.
> 
> tell  your dad if he wants to learn more on that fixrd superbowl,typie in bill callahan threw raiders superbowl.
> 
> same as the saints and chiefs are th REAL winners and REAL champions,The raiders in reality in a fair world,have won four superbowls and not three.
> 
> pete carrol as you know ALSO threw the superbowl. i have not watched a superbowl since then.i should have stopped after the raiders/bucs superbowl and callahan went unpunished same as pete the cheat did.
> 
> BTW I had MANY people at my workplace come in the following monday and tell me they agreed with me,that pete the cheat threw the supwerbowl,that they were thinking the SAME THING i was at the time.did any of YOUR co workers tell you the same thing back then? i am guessing no since back then you argued with me all the time and did notbelieve me that all these playoff and superbowl  games are fixed.
> 
> these criminal coachs always get off scott free and there is NEVER an invetigation into their corruption.fuck the NFL.



Do you have the list of names cupcake? I didn't think so, that is because you are a liar and should not be trusted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as always the brady ass kisser who has such butthurt for brady^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are when backed up against the wall with nowhere to run,they can only post smileys in defeat..


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> as always the brady ass kisser who has such butthurt for brady^ can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are when backed up against the wall with nowhere to run,they can only post smileys in defeat..



Like I said, I am open to the idea the games are rigged, you said you had players that have come out and said those games are rigged, however you have yet to show your proof. It seems you have a big lie you told and can't handle how to get out of it. Too bad ram boi, you lose again!!!!!


----------



## toobfreak

LA RAM FAN said:


> *saints/chiefs the REAL winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls*




So says the blind boob who sees Tom Brady under his bed every night deflating his girl doll while smokin' his mother's potpourri jerking off to a copy of LA Times.

The only thing proven by the Super Bowl is that the LA Rams RUINED it.  Made it a total snore-fest.  Killer defense to be sure, but that limp-dick go-nowhere offense is nothing but a one-pump chump!  Or should I say:

PUNT!

PUNT!

PUNT!

PUNT!

PUNT!

PUNT!

PUNT!

PUNT!

PUNT!

How the hell they ever even scored a FG is anyone's guess.  Had the refs done their job and called LA on that heinous PI foul in the conference game, the Saints would have been in there and we would have had a much more exciting offensive game!  Maybe even a Saints win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

same as the cheatiot apologists always have their head up shady bradys ass.so do the refs. lets see,last year a ref was seen celebrating with the pats players after they fixed the game for them to win and then patted him on the back afterwards,the chargers game he is seen hugging one,now this. the refs have their head up his ass just as all the cheatriot apologits here at thsi site do that make exuse after excuse of rhtm and covber their ears and close their eyes anytime links and videos are posted since it is information they consider politicall incorrect.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sure would like to be a fly on that refs shoulder so i could hear him say the obvious-dont worry tom,i got your back. hense WHY they have  NEW rule the NO TOUCH brady rule.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Sure would like to be a fly on that refs shoulder so i could hear him say the obvious-dont worry tom,i got your back. hense WHY they have  NEW rule the NO TOUCH brady rule.LOL




This truth always hurts the butthurt feelings of the cheatriot apologists i have always ntocied.LOL


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s in storage right now. This time of year I play on my quad runner. Only got one week on the ice now the ice isn’t safe. Hell a guy died February 1st on a snowmobile. That lake wasn’t too far from mine. Even though there’s 5 feet of ice you never know.
> 
> On sundays I watch my nephews play basketball. We don’t let them play football it’s rigged and dangerous. I’m so glad I don’t have kids. Nephews are expensive enough. And you’re constantly running them around. Well you aren’t. Someone else is. You’re busy coaching. But you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
Click to expand...

They all went to the national enquirer and pecker pays for their stories then he makes them sign a release saying they can’t sell the story to anyone else. Then they never report it. They do this for trump and roger Goodell


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, lonely bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be your rapper name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...he says all by himself...
Click to expand...

Who are you with right now? I’m waiting for a 25 year old woman to come over. April she’ll be 26. Too old.

You still dating your ass coach?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s in storage right now. This time of year I play on my quad runner. Only got one week on the ice now the ice isn’t safe. Hell a guy died February 1st on a snowmobile. That lake wasn’t too far from mine. Even though there’s 5 feet of ice you never know.
> 
> On sundays I watch my nephews play basketball. We don’t let them play football it’s rigged and dangerous. I’m so glad I don’t have kids. Nephews are expensive enough. And you’re constantly running them around. Well you aren’t. Someone else is. You’re busy coaching. But you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
Click to expand...

On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders. 

It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow

Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.

Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.


----------



## Papageorgio

Unkotare said:


> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.



He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all went to the national enquirer and pecker pays for their stories then he makes them sign a release saying they can’t sell the story to anyone else. Then they never report it. They do this for trump and roger Goodell
Click to expand...


More BULLSHIT! You can’t produce shit, you are as big of a liar as Your ass buddy Ramfan.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders.
> 
> It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow
> 
> Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.
> 
> Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.
Click to expand...


Why do you give a care it’s all rigged according to your best ass buddy rams fan, does he like of you when he Rams you?


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would like to be a fly on that refs shoulder so i could hear him say the obvious-dont worry tom,i got your back. hense WHY they have  NEW rule the NO TOUCH brady rule.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This truth always hurts the butthurt feelings of the cheatriot apologists i have always ntocied.LOL
Click to expand...


No one would know since you have never told the truth. Try telling the truth asshole.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
Click to expand...

He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.

Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.

This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders.
> 
> It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow
> 
> Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.
> 
> Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you give a care it’s all rigged according to your best ass buddy rams fan, does he like of you when he Rams you?
Click to expand...

I just think it’s really naive of you to be so sure the nfl is not rigged. Looks rigged to me.

You sound like an atheist. So sure there is no god. How do they know? They don’t. Neither do you about rigged football. 

Who’s in on it? How does it work? I don’t know. I also know magic isn’t real but I don’t know how they do those tricks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are claiming that ALL football is rigged? Even Jr and high school? Lol! Now, you are either really dumb or you are playing rams fan, which is pretty easy to do because he is just plain dumb, really dumb, low IQ people believe all the conspiracy BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders.
> 
> It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow
> 
> Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.
> 
> Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.
Click to expand...


yeah that league would be worth taking a look into.It cant be corrupt to the extremes the NFL is. the thing that i am glad about that league being created is st louis and san diego have a football team to enjoy again, dont know why an owner would want to play in st louis though. when the team is horrible,the fans always abondom them.Not so with san diego though,those fans really got the shaft,that was not right that they lost the chargers,they have always supported them in the lean years when they were horrible. i say screw the NFL.lets give this league a chance.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders.
> 
> It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow
> 
> Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.
> 
> Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you give a care it’s all rigged according to your best ass buddy rams fan, does he like of you when he Rams you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think it’s really naive of you to be so sure the nfl is not rigged. Looks rigged to me.
> 
> You sound like an atheist. So sure there is no god. How do they know? They don’t. Neither do you about rigged football.
> 
> Who’s in on it? How does it work? I don’t know. I also know magic isn’t real but I don’t know how they do those tricks.
Click to expand...



It's called denial  mode and being afraid of the truth.

same way you both are that there is no difference in the two parties,that they are one in the same.

He digs himself a grave deeper and deeper everytime he opens his mouth.LOL

you SPANKED him especially on the part of you know that magic does not exist but you dont know how they do those tricks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i came across this photo by accident today. man i wish i had been around back then in time and age when not only was our government not corrupt and out of control as it is today,but the game was not corrupt either and games were not fixed back then as they are now.

man those were the days,hank stram roaming the sidelines weaing a suit and tie and hat just like tom landry,man those were the good old days when the game was respectable and and fun to watch,






on a side not sure was fun to watch this unfold all year long.

Los Angeles Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

off topic for a minute,sealybobo  this is funny as hell.that asshole motherfucker mark davis who has spit on the faces of the oakland fans,he told the city of oakland they would not play there this season if the city sued them,


Report: Raiders go CRAWLING back to Oakland, resume talks to play in Coliseum for 2019 season

https://www.yahoo.com/…/report-raiders-go-crawling-back-oak…


.well that of course IS happening right now but get this,they have been told by levi stadium where the niners play and where davis had HIS eyes set on to play this year,been told by them,they are not welcome so he is crawling back to oakland with his tail between his legs and begging them to let him play there again this year.comedy gold.that is priceless

oh and it gets even better.the vegas stadium is behind schedule so it WONT be ready for the 2020 season like it was planned and the raiders will have to play ANOTHER year in oakland after this season. i kept saying this vegas stadium plan has so many holes in it and is the worst idea in sports history and these facts are backing me up.  mark davis gave the oakland fans the middle finger and yet he expects them to support them when they come back this year/ the oakland fans stopped showing up for games in the second hlaf last year,expect THIS year for the stadium to look like a ghosttown the same way st louis stadium always looked like in the 20 years they were there other than the greatest show on turf days.

that was one of the main reasons rams owner stan kroneke wanted the hell out of dodge because the fan support the majority of their years there was HORRIBLE.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders.
> 
> It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow
> 
> Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.
> 
> Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you give a care it’s all rigged according to your best ass buddy rams fan, does he like of you when he Rams you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think it’s really naive of you to be so sure the nfl is not rigged. Looks rigged to me.
> 
> You sound like an atheist. So sure there is no god. How do they know? They don’t. Neither do you about rigged football.
> 
> Who’s in on it? How does it work? I don’t know. I also know magic isn’t real but I don’t know how they do those tricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called denial  mode and being afraid of the truth.
> 
> same way you both are that there is no difference in the two parties,that they are one in the same.
> 
> He digs himself a grave deeper and deeper everytime he opens his mouth.LOL
> 
> you SPANKED him especially on the part of you know that magic does not exist but you dont know how they do those tricks.
Click to expand...


Got the names? You said you did, you lied and now you doubled down. 

He owned nothing because neither of you can back up your lies. Speaking of being owned looks like rightwinger has done it to you AGAIN! Lol!


----------



## toobfreak

NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?  

Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is really that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders.
> 
> It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow
> 
> Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.
> 
> Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that league would be worth taking a look into.It cant be corrupt to the extremes the NFL is. the thing that i am glad about that league being created is st louis and san diego have a football team to enjoy again, dont know why an owner would want to play in st louis though. when the team is horrible,the fans always abondom them.Not so with san diego though,those fans really got the shaft,that was not right that they lost the chargers,they have always supported them in the lean years when they were horrible. i say screw the NFL.lets give this league a chance.
Click to expand...

Sounds like this new league is exactly what I thought it would be. A breeding ground for the nfl. Qb’s who have some nfl experience. Guys trying to prove themselves.

So winning means something. Playing well means something. These guys have something to prove.

Andomicum sue doesn’t care. He’s too rich to give a fuck.


----------



## sealybobo

toobfreak said:


> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!


See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports. 

When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.

No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders.
> 
> It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow
> 
> Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.
> 
> Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you give a care it’s all rigged according to your best ass buddy rams fan, does he like of you when he Rams you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think it’s really naive of you to be so sure the nfl is not rigged. Looks rigged to me.
> 
> You sound like an atheist. So sure there is no god. How do they know? They don’t. Neither do you about rigged football.
> 
> Who’s in on it? How does it work? I don’t know. I also know magic isn’t real but I don’t know how they do those tricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called denial  mode and being afraid of the truth.
> 
> same way you both are that there is no difference in the two parties,that they are one in the same.
> 
> He digs himself a grave deeper and deeper everytime he opens his mouth.LOL
> 
> you SPANKED him especially on the part of you know that magic does not exist but you dont know how they do those tricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got the names? You said you did, you lied and now you doubled down.
> 
> He owned nothing because neither of you can back up your lies. Speaking of being owned looks like rightwinger has done it to you AGAIN! Lol!
Click to expand...

The enquirer pays exclusive rights to their stories then shelves them.

You would think that’s crazy but that’s what the national enquirer did for trump to help him win the election.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Bobobrainless is literally as stupid as a dry lump of shit.


Are you sure you are a teacher? Shit can’t be stupid. That’s like saying you’re as smart as a rock. A rock has no intelligence. You’re as smart as a fish. That’s more like it.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Bobobrainless is literally as stupid as a dry lump of shit.


You’re as stupid as a maggot in a pile of wet shit.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is literally as stupid as a dry lump of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you are a teacher? Shit can’t be stupid. That’s like saying you’re as smart as a rock. A rock has no intelligence. it.
Click to expand...




You made the point without even understanding it. Way to go, brainless.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is literally as stupid as a dry lump of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you are a teacher? Shit can’t be stupid. That’s like saying you’re as smart as a rock. A rock has no intelligence. it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the point without even understanding it. Way to go, brainless.
Click to expand...

You must admit even I am a sentient being.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless is literally as stupid as a dry lump of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you are a teacher? Shit can’t be stupid. That’s like saying you’re as smart as a rock. A rock has no intelligence. it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the point without even understanding it. Way to go, brainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must admit even I am a sentient being.
Click to expand...




The jury is still out.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only college and pro football is rigged.  No one is betting on high school football.
> 
> Actually in Texas and Oklahoma and Alabama even high school football is rigged.  It's like big time down there.  They don't have pro games to go to so it's a big deal to go watch the Friday football games in Hooterville.  And yes the mafia has corrupted those refs and coaches too.
> 
> Oh it's true.  It's damn true.
> 
> Hell even in PA the game is rigged
> 
> McKeesport High football fans sign petition, say championship game was rigged
> 
> The controversy centers on two calls by officials near the end of regulation. First, a referee called a holding penalty on one McKeesport player when another Tiger intercepted a West Allegheny pass on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> A short time later, West Allegheny attempted a 50-yard field goal but missed the kick. They got a second chance, 15 yards closer, when an official called McKeesport for roughing the kicker. The second field goal attempt was good, forcing the game into overtime, and West Allegheny won after making a two-point conversion after a touchdown.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you cant even  enjoy college football either cause it ALSO is rigged just as much as the pros.Only difference is the players are not involved.Not all NFL players are involved of course just a few in the know how,the coachs and quarterbacks they know have no conscience such as brady and  matt whats his name for the falcons.
> 
> well we know to avoid high school football in those three states anyways if we want to watch  a fairly officiated high school game. you are cso correct,the ONLY way you can enjoy a football game now and see one that is FAIRLY officiated,is go to a high school game and watch one of their games.
> 
> there is ONE time you CAN watch an NFL game and enjoy it knowing its not fixed. a friend of mine is a die hard raiders fan and he has all of the raiders games from 1978 on. he even mas many of their pre season games. the one time i watched raider games on a consistant basis was when rich gannon was their qb because a here in kc,a guy i know was friends with him so i wanted him to do well since i KINDA had a connection to rich gannon. He worked wit the chiefs and he always told gannon while he was backup for the chiefs-Be patient rich,you'll get your chance someday to be a starter.and sure enough,he was right.
> 
> anyways back when gannon was the raiders QB,i watched them all the time and have a lot of their preseaon game son tape. i watch these pre seaon games and the refs NEVER made any outright bad calls that gave the game to the other team,that should not a be a surprise in the least because  nobody bets on pre season games,there is not any money riding on pre season games so who WOULD bet on a pre season game? thats just foolish. but its the ONLY time in the NFL you will see ever NFL games get officiated fairly.for en entire game anyways.
> 
> you wont see a moment like in the playoff games against your Lions and the cowboys a few years ago when  your Lions so much got screwed by the refs where pass interference was rightfully called against one of the cowboys defenders but  the ref picked up the yellow flag and said there was NO PASS INTERFERENCE even though the replays CLEARLY showed him MUGGING the Lions reciever.
> 
> 
> It was about that time when i finally started to see the light that these games are fixed down to the wire.I mean the hing about that which was such bullshit was the corrupt refs did not even give an explanation to WHY they picked up the flag or WHY it was not pass interference.
> 
> see the refs rigged that game for your Lions to lose because the country would not find it exciting to see a no name quarterback named Matthew stafford play against Aaoron Rogers and the packers other than packer and Lion fans of course like yourself.Outside of detriot,nobody would be interested so the rating would dip dramtically. the dallas cowbosy are AMERICAS team after all,For americans,thats MUCH more exciting to see a game with americans team the cowboys go up against the green bay packers.
> 
> same with last years AFC playoff game against the jags when the refs went out of their way to rig that game for the pats to go to the superbowl as they always do. it would have been MUCH LESS exciting for americas to tune in to the superbowl and see a small market team like jacksonville and a no mane quarterback that is not a household name in Blake Bortles playing in the superbowl vs a MUCH larger market in boston and a household name in tom brady playing in the superbowl.bigger market,bigger name bigger ratings,how anybody cant see the obvious for WHY these games are fixed and the NFL goes out of their way to make sure the pats are in the superbowl year after year,,that big money is involved,they are beyond help.
> 
> in this day and age with partity,you dont have such a great home record and make it to superbowl year after year UNLESS of course,you have the refs in your pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have those player's names that have claimed the NFL is rigged? You told us there were some that admitted it, you are lying, aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders.
> 
> It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow
> 
> Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.
> 
> Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah that league would be worth taking a look into.It cant be corrupt to the extremes the NFL is. the thing that i am glad about that league being created is st louis and san diego have a football team to enjoy again, dont know why an owner would want to play in st louis though. when the team is horrible,the fans always abondom them.Not so with san diego though,those fans really got the shaft,that was not right that they lost the chargers,they have always supported them in the lean years when they were horrible. i say screw the NFL.lets give this league a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like this new league is exactly what I thought it would be. A breeding ground for the nfl. Qb’s who have some nfl experience. Guys trying to prove themselves.
> 
> So winning means something. Playing well means something. These guys have something to prove.
> 
> Andomicum sue doesn’t care. He’s too rich to give a fuck.
Click to expand...


Got those names? Still waiting, just a real stupid lie that no one can back up because rams fan lied and it is all because rightwinger owns his ass.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note. Are you guys gonna watch the alliance of America football tomorrow? San Diego fleet vs San Antonio commanders.
> 
> It would be great if they had some guys we knew playing. Megaton comeback? Randy moss. Barry Sanders tony Romo ray rice. Tim tebow
> 
> Or have guys who feel they should have made it in the nfl and have something to prove. I’m sure there will be a lot of this.
> 
> Maybe it will be a more interesting minor league system. Baseball, basketball and hockey minor leagues suck. This might be interesting. Guys who shine get called up to the nfl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you give a care it’s all rigged according to your best ass buddy rams fan, does he like of you when he Rams you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think it’s really naive of you to be so sure the nfl is not rigged. Looks rigged to me.
> 
> You sound like an atheist. So sure there is no god. How do they know? They don’t. Neither do you about rigged football.
> 
> Who’s in on it? How does it work? I don’t know. I also know magic isn’t real but I don’t know how they do those tricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called denial  mode and being afraid of the truth.
> 
> same way you both are that there is no difference in the two parties,that they are one in the same.
> 
> He digs himself a grave deeper and deeper everytime he opens his mouth.LOL
> 
> you SPANKED him especially on the part of you know that magic does not exist but you dont know how they do those tricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got the names? You said you did, you lied and now you doubled down.
> 
> He owned nothing because neither of you can back up your lies. Speaking of being owned looks like rightwinger has done it to you AGAIN! Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The enquirer pays exclusive rights to their stories then shelves them.
> 
> You would think that’s crazy but that’s what the national enquirer did for trump to help him win the election.
Click to expand...


So you have proof the Enquirer shelves them? It seems like one good lie needs another lie.


----------



## candycorn

If they were the real winners, they would have been playing the following week.


----------



## toobfreak

sealybobo said:


> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense.



Hey asshole, this is the SPORTS forum.  Keep your stupid politics to yourself and out of here.  If you can't even do that much, then STFU.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
Click to expand...


dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.

saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not

saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not


----------



## sealybobo

I’m in trouble now


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
Click to expand...


So any names yet you losing liar. It seems that rightwinger has you by the short hairs! That guy is owning you badly even to this day!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats comedy gold that pooper claims I  am the one that lies. Like clockwork same as all brady ass kissers,he proves he has reading comprehension problems getting desperate saying I am a HITLERY lover.same as you. oh and how you can live with yourself and look in the mirror after saying that,you're not a true american and dont belong in america same as pooper,unkotore and the rest of the cheatriot apologists are true americsans that belong here either the fatc they have no moroals or consince to cheer on a bunch of cheaters and liarsdude.
> 
> whats all this babble about names? if he was not such a lazy ass and afraid of the truth like all cheatriot apologists are he would read the links we have posted here and watch all the videos the fact i posted one where Goddel HIMSELF came right out and said  in one of them the league was there to protect brady and the games are rigged to make him look good.He needs to look in the mirror  when calling someone a liar and moron . PLUS he has alzheimers diseace because when alex was here,he posted MANY articles of former NFL players that said he was a cheater
> 
> .He can easily look up all of alex's threads and view them for himself for the proof but he wont do that of course since he has not even looked at ONE of my videos or links we have posted.   He is the joke and moron the fact he is too afraid to go back and find  alex's threads yet alone even watch ONE of all the videos and links  you and i have posted. what a fucking dumbass.
> 
> 
> oh and stop doing the pooper thing and telling outright LIES  about me as he does everyday.
> 
> Just because I think trump is the first halfway decent president since jimmy carter,that does NOT mean I vote with unkotore dumbass
> 
> To lump me in the same breath as that stupid ass unkotore  is in insult so you got what you deserved there with my name calling i normally like to avoid with you in the SPORTS section anyways since we always get along in this section..
> 
> I have NEVER liked a president since Jimmy carter UNTIL now with trump. just because i like trump does NOT mean I think ANYTHING like the troll you argue with  and feed all the time.
> 
> That being said,i await your reply of those two posts i made with those links i gave you on th raiders/bucs superbowl and the other post before that one since YOU are the only one on this thread i have any interest in hearing from about those posts.
> 
> 
> the thing that is comedy gold about pooper is he said once that WRONGwinger somehow owns me,lets see Pooper and wrongwinger cant even agree with each other what city the rams play in yet according to poopers warped logic,he makes this incredible claim that wrongwinger somehow owns me?  i asked him to explain that warped logic of his to me how that is possible since the troll  lives in denial all these years later too arrogant to admit i proved him wrong and he had no answer.He knew i had him backed up against the wall,that he was talking outside his ass but too arrogant of course to admit he was talking babble.he of course dismissed it and evaded the question same as he has all these videos and links i have posted
Click to expand...


Again, no names? Just name one NFL player that claims the NFL is rigged. Just one, so far you claimed many have made the claim and you have yet to produce one player. 

More lies I guess, time for you to put up or shut up, and we all know you can't shut up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
Click to expand...


dude dont insult me by lumping me in there with him making false statements that i have the same agreements as him on that when that could not be any further from the truth.

here is another great video that takes the cheatriot apologists to school that they are afraid to watch and never will same as they have run off from every link and video on here where i owned them.LOL

thiss fan totally takes them all to school.LOL


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont insult me by lumping me in there with him making false statements that i have the same agreements as him on that when that could not be any further from the truth.
> 
> here is another great video that takes the cheatriot apologists to school that they are afraid to watch and never will same as they have run off from every link and video on here where i owned them.LOL
> 
> thiss fan totally takes them all to school.LOL
Click to expand...



AAF is a minor league for the NFL and the NFL Network is carrying the games. So you can figure out if it is rigged. 

Again you can't name one, not just one player. You are a liar and you are too stupid to admit it or to dumb to realize it.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont insult me by lumping me in there with him making false statements that i have the same agreements as him on that when that could not be any further from the truth.
> 
> here is another great video that takes the cheatriot apologists to school that they are afraid to watch and never will same as they have run off from every link and video on here where i owned them.LOL
> 
> thiss fan totally takes them all to school.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AAF is a minor league for the NFL and the NFL Network is carrying the games. So you can figure out if it is rigged.
> 
> Again you can't name one, not just one player. You are a liar and you are too stupid to admit it or to dumb to realize it.
Click to expand...


*Marshall Faulk says Rams 'cheated out of Super Bowl' in loss to Patriots*
*The Patriots entered Super Bowl XXXVI as 14-point underdogs to the 'Greatest Show on Turf' Rams. When it was over, New England pulled off the upset and had its first Lombardi Trophy. Pats fans would tell you Belichick, Brady and Vinatieri deserved most of the credit. But 11 years later, Hall of Famer and former Rams RB Marshall Faulk had another explanation for the outcome.*

*BOOM!  Drop the mic.  Anymore questions?  Guess what Papa?  This aint 20 questions.  You asked, I gave, now stfu up and apologize to LARAMFAN.  *


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont insult me by lumping me in there with him making false statements that i have the same agreements as him on that when that could not be any further from the truth.
> 
> here is another great video that takes the cheatriot apologists to school that they are afraid to watch and never will same as they have run off from every link and video on here where i owned them.LOL
> 
> thiss fan totally takes them all to school.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AAF is a minor league for the NFL and the NFL Network is carrying the games. So you can figure out if it is rigged.
> 
> Again you can't name one, not just one player. You are a liar and you are too stupid to admit it or to dumb to realize it.
Click to expand...


"Am I over the loss? Yeah, I'm over the loss," Faulk told CSNNE.com's Tom Curran on Tuesday. "But I'll never be over being cheated out of the Super Bowl. That's a different story. I can understand losing a Super Bowl; that's fine … But how things happened and what took place. Obviously, the commissioner gets to handle things how he wants to handle them. But if they wanted us to shut up about what happened, show us the tapes. Don't burn 'em." 

Faulk is referring to the Patriots having tape of opposing coaches sending in defensive signals. NFL commissioner Roger Goodell never found evidence that New England had taped a Rams walkthrough in the days leading up to the Super Bowl, and he eventually destroyed the tapes that he had confiscated as part of the investigation. 

"The reason I destroyed the tapes is they were totally consistent with what the team told me," Goodell said in 2008. "It was the appropriate thing to do, and I think it sent a message. The actual effectiveness of taping and taking of signals from opponents -- it is something done widely in many sports. I think it probably had limited if any effect on the outcome of games. 

"That doesn't change my perspective on violating rules and the need to be punished." 

Not surprisingly, Faulk -- along with plenty of Rams fans -- is skeptical that the Patriots were blameless. 

"I understand Bill [Belichick] is a great coach," Faulk told Curran. "But No. 13 [Kurt Warner] will tell you ... Mike Martz will tell you ... We had some plays in the red zone that we hadn't ran. I think we got to fourth down -- we ran three plays that we hadn't ran, that Mike drew up for that game. Bill's a helluva coach … we hadn't ran them the whole year [and the Patriots were ready for them]." And the only time that Rams practiced those plays? At the walkthrough. 

Faulk, who is from New Orleans, then asked the question that many Saints fans have asked during the Saints' bounty scandal. 

"… But am I bitter about how that went? Am I bitter about how the league handled them taping people? If Bountygate was that bad and [Saints coach] Sean [Payton] got suspended for a whole year? If we want to talk about some unfair assessment of how we're assessing things? Man. If you lost a game and your brother cheated you," Faulk continued, "you'll remember that."


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont insult me by lumping me in there with him making false statements that i have the same agreements as him on that when that could not be any further from the truth.
> 
> here is another great video that takes the cheatriot apologists to school that they are afraid to watch and never will same as they have run off from every link and video on here where i owned them.LOL
> 
> thiss fan totally takes them all to school.LOL
Click to expand...

Excellent post


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont insult me by lumping me in there with him making false statements that i have the same agreements as him on that when that could not be any further from the truth.
> 
> here is another great video that takes the cheatriot apologists to school that they are afraid to watch and never will same as they have run off from every link and video on here where i owned them.LOL
> 
> thiss fan totally takes them all to school.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AAF is a minor league for the NFL and the NFL Network is carrying the games. So you can figure out if it is rigged.
> 
> Again you can't name one, not just one player. You are a liar and you are too stupid to admit it or to dumb to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Marshall Faulk says Rams 'cheated out of Super Bowl' in loss to Patriots*
> *The Patriots entered Super Bowl XXXVI as 14-point underdogs to the 'Greatest Show on Turf' Rams. When it was over, New England pulled off the upset and had its first Lombardi Trophy. Pats fans would tell you Belichick, Brady and Vinatieri deserved most of the credit. But 11 years later, Hall of Famer and former Rams RB Marshall Faulk had another explanation for the outcome.*
> 
> *BOOM!  Drop the mic.  Anymore questions?  Guess what Papa?  This aint 20 questions.  You asked, I gave, now stfu up and apologize to LARAMFAN.  *
Click to expand...


He didn't say the NFL rigged the game, that is LAfan's claim. This is a singled out Patriots cheated. I can find people making that claim. 

So you did nothing. Nice try.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont insult me by lumping me in there with him making false statements that i have the same agreements as him on that when that could not be any further from the truth.
> 
> here is another great video that takes the cheatriot apologists to school that they are afraid to watch and never will same as they have run off from every link and video on here where i owned them.LOL
> 
> thiss fan totally takes them all to school.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AAF is a minor league for the NFL and the NFL Network is carrying the games. So you can figure out if it is rigged.
> 
> Again you can't name one, not just one player. You are a liar and you are too stupid to admit it or to dumb to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Am I over the loss? Yeah, I'm over the loss," Faulk told CSNNE.com's Tom Curran on Tuesday. "But I'll never be over being cheated out of the Super Bowl. That's a different story. I can understand losing a Super Bowl; that's fine … But how things happened and what took place. Obviously, the commissioner gets to handle things how he wants to handle them. But if they wanted us to shut up about what happened, show us the tapes. Don't burn 'em."
> 
> Faulk is referring to the Patriots having tape of opposing coaches sending in defensive signals. NFL commissioner Roger Goodell never found evidence that New England had taped a Rams walkthrough in the days leading up to the Super Bowl, and he eventually destroyed the tapes that he had confiscated as part of the investigation.
> 
> "The reason I destroyed the tapes is they were totally consistent with what the team told me," Goodell said in 2008. "It was the appropriate thing to do, and I think it sent a message. The actual effectiveness of taping and taking of signals from opponents -- it is something done widely in many sports. I think it probably had limited if any effect on the outcome of games.
> 
> "That doesn't change my perspective on violating rules and the need to be punished."
> 
> Not surprisingly, Faulk -- along with plenty of Rams fans -- is skeptical that the Patriots were blameless.
> 
> "I understand Bill [Belichick] is a great coach," Faulk told Curran. "But No. 13 [Kurt Warner] will tell you ... Mike Martz will tell you ... We had some plays in the red zone that we hadn't ran. I think we got to fourth down -- we ran three plays that we hadn't ran, that Mike drew up for that game. Bill's a helluva coach … we hadn't ran them the whole year [and the Patriots were ready for them]." And the only time that Rams practiced those plays? At the walkthrough.
> 
> Faulk, who is from New Orleans, then asked the question that many Saints fans have asked during the Saints' bounty scandal.
> 
> "… But am I bitter about how that went? Am I bitter about how the league handled them taping people? If Bountygate was that bad and [Saints coach] Sean [Payton] got suspended for a whole year? If we want to talk about some unfair assessment of how we're assessing things? Man. If you lost a game and your brother cheated you," Faulk continued, "you'll remember that."
Click to expand...


I am afraid you are just talking to a brick wall.anything that does not go with their warped opinions of evidence of their long cheating past,they cover their ears and close their eyes and  do SELECTIVE reading and only read PARTS of your posts,the ones where they have to avoid the facts how the NFL is a criminal organization and brady cant win without the refs having their head up his ass.

thats what one of those videos i posted earlier showed was everything you posted how Goddel confessed the games are fixed for shady bray to win.that they want to make him look good.he always plays dodgeball with those pesky facts alll the time though.

which is no surprise,since as i said,he could not even give me any kind of answer when he said rightwinger was owning me once when as i said,how is that possible when they cant even agree on which city the rams play in.he ALWAYS dodges that and comes up with the  funniest adsurd logic rightwinger somehow owns me?proof that POOPER is the one who is one of the biggest llairs at the site with not only that warped view but how he cowardly runs off from videos and links that i take him to school that the refs have their head up bradys ass same as goddel,comedy gold.

by the way what was all that babble of his about names? 

*Marshall Faulk says Rams 'cheated out of Super Bowl' in loss to Patriots
The Patriots entered Super Bowl XXXVI as 14-point underdogs to the 'Greatest Show on Turf' Rams. When it was over, New England pulled off the upset and had its first Lombardi Trophy. Pats fans would tell you Belichick, Brady and Vinatieri deserved most of the credit. But 11 years later, Hall of Famer and former Rams RB Marshall Faulk had another explanation for the outcome.*

*BOOM! Drop the mic. Anymore questions? Guess what Papa? This aint 20 questions. You asked, I gave, now stfu up and apologize to LARAMFAN.*

i am afraid he would kill himself first before doing that since like all cheatriot apologists,they seem to think admitting that you are wrong is murder around here.

I love poopers logic that somehow "I" am the one that lies when he is the coward who runs off from videos and links because they expose how they cant beat the best without cheating and brady having the refs in his pocket so he gets desperate and frustrated says "i" am the one that lies and "I" am the one who is a moron and a joke.priceless.

speaking of that,sure wish anquity was here.unlike pooper he at LEAST entertained me as annoying as he was which is the only reason i never had him on ignore asi have with pooper for years,it was always funny watching him get angry and got into meltdown mode throwing temper tantrems over a simple question of admitting being wrong about the rams never coming back to LA. jesus christ, what is the big deal on admititng your wrong over something so tiny and simple as that?

god if he acts like that in REAL life just over a question someone asks him that proves he was wrong,i would say its safe to say he is a hermet shacked up somewhere with no friends.

by the way what was all that babble and rant he was going about names?  I could bring up a thread that alex made when he was here  where former NFL players have all called him out as a cheater but it would be a waste of time since he would do the same thing on that thread he has done on this whole thread,evade the evidence and never watch the videos or links.

which is pretty much the norm for the cheatriot apologists.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL corruption.  The Patriots are a cheating team?  Have the refs in their back pocket?  Granted, they were caught ONCE clearly going beyond the pale of what is ordinarily considered fair.  The second time it was less clear just what went on.  But I wonder:  HOW IS IT POSSIBLE that only the Patriots are cheating?  Is Belichick or Brady bribing or paying someone off?  If so, someone would have leaked it by now.  And if THEY can cheat, then how is it that no other team can?
> 
> Of course, if ONE team cheats, then others do as well.  If one team CAN cheat so can others as well.  How is it that with all the SCRUTINY being on watching every little thing the Pats do, they continue to get away with it?  Or is it possibly they simply AREN'T cheating, and all of this just a comfortable alibi for sore losers to use for sensationalism, story and excuse?  More likely, there is more cheating, incompetence and game rigging going on ACROSS THE LEAGUE than anyone involved cares to admit.  One thing is clear, if nothing else, NO amount of cheating can explain the Pats sensational 17 year dynasty without allowing for an awful lot of erudite coaching and playing acumen!
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rim Job has GOT to be a Hillary voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont insult me by lumping me in there with him making false statements that i have the same agreements as him on that when that could not be any further from the truth.
> 
> here is another great video that takes the cheatriot apologists to school that they are afraid to watch and never will same as they have run off from every link and video on here where i owned them.LOL
> 
> thiss fan totally takes them all to school.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AAF is a minor league for the NFL and the NFL Network is carrying the games. So you can figure out if it is rigged.
> 
> Again you can't name one, not just one player. You are a liar and you are too stupid to admit it or to dumb to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Am I over the loss? Yeah, I'm over the loss," Faulk told CSNNE.com's Tom Curran on Tuesday. "But I'll never be over being cheated out of the Super Bowl. That's a different story. I can understand losing a Super Bowl; that's fine … But how things happened and what took place. Obviously, the commissioner gets to handle things how he wants to handle them. But if they wanted us to shut up about what happened, show us the tapes. Don't burn 'em."
> 
> Faulk is referring to the Patriots having tape of opposing coaches sending in defensive signals. NFL commissioner Roger Goodell never found evidence that New England had taped a Rams walkthrough in the days leading up to the Super Bowl, and he eventually destroyed the tapes that he had confiscated as part of the investigation.
> 
> "The reason I destroyed the tapes is they were totally consistent with what the team told me," Goodell said in 2008. "It was the appropriate thing to do, and I think it sent a message. The actual effectiveness of taping and taking of signals from opponents -- it is something done widely in many sports. I think it probably had limited if any effect on the outcome of games.
> 
> "That doesn't change my perspective on violating rules and the need to be punished."
> 
> Not surprisingly, Faulk -- along with plenty of Rams fans -- is skeptical that the Patriots were blameless.
> 
> "I understand Bill [Belichick] is a great coach," Faulk told Curran. "But No. 13 [Kurt Warner] will tell you ... Mike Martz will tell you ... We had some plays in the red zone that we hadn't ran. I think we got to fourth down -- we ran three plays that we hadn't ran, that Mike drew up for that game. Bill's a helluva coach … we hadn't ran them the whole year [and the Patriots were ready for them]." And the only time that Rams practiced those plays? At the walkthrough.
> 
> Faulk, who is from New Orleans, then asked the question that many Saints fans have asked during the Saints' bounty scandal.
> 
> "… But am I bitter about how that went? Am I bitter about how the league handled them taping people? If Bountygate was that bad and [Saints coach] Sean [Payton] got suspended for a whole year? If we want to talk about some unfair assessment of how we're assessing things? Man. If you lost a game and your brother cheated you," Faulk continued, "you'll remember that."
Click to expand...


Faulk was not the only Rams player that said that as well back then. I did not watch that game of course since i was afraid that phony fraud team from st louis would win that superbowl again but i read posts from ram fans at the site bring the rams back to LA they used to have running and I remember them posting that Issac Bruce said he had NEVER played in a game before where the refs ALLOWED the pats players to MUG him as they did.

Orlando Pace, Isaac Bruce still say Patriots cheated in Super Bowl XXXVI

 if this was just ONE game we were talking about,i would just chalk it off to being a bad game with poor refs but this has been going on for 18 YEARS NOW and yet the cheatriot lovers make one pathetic excuse after another for them.   Yep no favoeites being played here,the refs dont have along history of having  their head up brady and robert krafts ass,no siirreeee  bob.

If you go back and watch that game,that was the WORST officiated game in NFL playoff HISTORY.I have seen HIGH SCHOOL football MUCH more fairly officiated than that game was.

they just cant deal with the truth that in this day and age of parity,you dont have such a great home winning record and be in superbowl after superbowl without having the refs in your pockets.sorry the truth hurts cheatriot worshippers.


the LAMESTREAM media of course  likes to say there is no concrete proof it happened,well when you got a commissioner covering their ass and covering up for them,pretty hard to have  an honest investigation into a criminal organizations criminal activites


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See this attitude is bad and spreading from trump to sports.
> 
> When trump breaks the law they say hillary did too. That’s not a defense. And unless you caught another team you don’t get to assume if the patriots got caught then everyone else must cheat too.
> 
> No, only the patriots cheat. Or they’re the only ones to get caught red handed. Stain on this legacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude if you cant leave trump and HITLERY out  of the thread i might as well ask it to be closed which i MIGHT anyways since you seem to be here ONLY to feed the trolls like unkotore and pooper and football season is over anyways.. here i brought up two informative posts with fair questions to it as well addressed to YOU  and you did not talk about them cause you been so busy feeding a certain troll.
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> saints/chiefs the REAL  winners.same as always,cheatriots get the calls,their opponent does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sure falls for BS, that’s for sure. He is one of the biggest liars on this site, he has failed when asked to give us names. He is a joke, and a moron. Unless he produces names he is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is no hillary voter. He votes with unkotare. I’m the hillary voter.
> 
> Anyways, did you know coach belechek was a high school lacrosse coach here in Michigan? Then he somehow got a job as an assistant coach with the lions.
> 
> This is an amazing story. How did he get these opportunities? He must have been one hell of a lacrosse coach. Or maybe he knew someone in the lions organization or maybe he knows someone somewhere in the nfl. Regardless of how, he must have been a great assistant coach on the lions. I wonder where he went from there. I would love to see a ESPN 30 for 30 on his story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont insult me by lumping me in there with him making false statements that i have the same agreements as him on that when that could not be any further from the truth.
> 
> here is another great video that takes the cheatriot apologists to school that they are afraid to watch and never will same as they have run off from every link and video on here where i owned them.LOL
> 
> thiss fan totally takes them all to school.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AAF is a minor league for the NFL and the NFL Network is carrying the games. So you can figure out if it is rigged.
> 
> Again you can't name one, not just one player. You are a liar and you are too stupid to admit it or to dumb to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Am I over the loss? Yeah, I'm over the loss," Faulk told CSNNE.com's Tom Curran on Tuesday. "But I'll never be over being cheated out of the Super Bowl. That's a different story. I can understand losing a Super Bowl; that's fine … But how things happened and what took place. Obviously, the commissioner gets to handle things how he wants to handle them. But if they wanted us to shut up about what happened, show us the tapes. Don't burn 'em."
> 
> Faulk is referring to the Patriots having tape of opposing coaches sending in defensive signals. NFL commissioner Roger Goodell never found evidence that New England had taped a Rams walkthrough in the days leading up to the Super Bowl, and he eventually destroyed the tapes that he had confiscated as part of the investigation.
> 
> "The reason I destroyed the tapes is they were totally consistent with what the team told me," Goodell said in 2008. "It was the appropriate thing to do, and I think it sent a message. The actual effectiveness of taping and taking of signals from opponents -- it is something done widely in many sports. I think it probably had limited if any effect on the outcome of games.
> 
> "That doesn't change my perspective on violating rules and the need to be punished."
> 
> Not surprisingly, Faulk -- along with plenty of Rams fans -- is skeptical that the Patriots were blameless.
> 
> "I understand Bill [Belichick] is a great coach," Faulk told Curran. "But No. 13 [Kurt Warner] will tell you ... Mike Martz will tell you ... We had some plays in the red zone that we hadn't ran. I think we got to fourth down -- we ran three plays that we hadn't ran, that Mike drew up for that game. Bill's a helluva coach … we hadn't ran them the whole year [and the Patriots were ready for them]." And the only time that Rams practiced those plays? At the walkthrough.
> 
> Faulk, who is from New Orleans, then asked the question that many Saints fans have asked during the Saints' bounty scandal.
> 
> "… But am I bitter about how that went? Am I bitter about how the league handled them taping people? If Bountygate was that bad and [Saints coach] Sean [Payton] got suspended for a whole year? If we want to talk about some unfair assessment of how we're assessing things? Man. If you lost a game and your brother cheated you," Faulk continued, "you'll remember that."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Faulk was not the only Rams player that said that as well back then. I did not watch that game of course since i was afraid that phony fraud team from st louis would win that superbowl again but i read posts from ram fans at the site bring the rams back to LA they used to have running and I remember them posting that Issac Bruce said he had NEVER played in a game before where the refs ALLOWED the pats players to MUG him as they did.
> 
> Orlando Pace, Isaac Bruce still say Patriots cheated in Super Bowl XXXVI
> 
> if this was just ONE game we were talking about,i would just chalk it off to being a bad game with poor refs but this has been going on for 18 YEARS NOW and yet the cheatriot lovers make one pathetic excuse after another for them.   Yep no favoeites being played here,the refs dont have along history of having  their head up brady and robert krafts ass,no siirreeee  bob.
> 
> If you go back and watch that game,that was the WORST officiated game in NFL playoff HISTORY.I have seen HIGH SCHOOL football MUCH more fairly officiated than that game was.
> 
> they just cant deal with the truth that in this day and age of parity,you dont have such a great home winning record and be in superbowl after superbowl without having the refs in your pockets.sorry the truth hurts cheatriot worshippers.
> 
> 
> the LAMESTREAM media of course  likes to say there is no concrete proof it happened,well when you got a commissioner covering their ass and covering up for them,pretty hard to have  an honest investigation into a criminal organizations criminal activites
Click to expand...


Goofball, you said you didn't watch the game, then later you claim it was the worst officiated Super Bowl game ever. So, did you lie when you claimed that you never watched it, or did you lie when you claimed you watched it? 

You are all over the place on your accusations. Try to calm down and not let rightwinger spend so much time in your head.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo as always the cheatriot apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are,cowards know that they are so scared of the truth that they wont read links we have posted and have covered their eyes and ears to every video on this thread everytime doing this the truth scares them so much- pooper and unkorote so much have their head up bradys ass they probably think i am lying about goodel even confessing the games are fixed IGNORING the video i posted that proved it earlier. they are so much afraid to watch videos cause they hate the TRUTH.,that he destroyed evidence in deflategate for him,and that they want to do everything to make brady look good.

problem is the rest of the TRUE americans that dont worship him as they do,HAVE seen that video i posted and know everything i posted what goodel said is true.comedy gold. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


chis doleman  is my hero.he so much speaks the truth. pooper,unkotore and the other brady ass kissers are  butthurt that former NFL players agree with us on this.

“This is cheating on a very sophisticated level.”
NFL Hall of Famer rips into Belichick and Brady, says he would levy 25-year HOF ban over DeflateGate

They can only whine and cry in defeat over the truth  knowing roger goddel has destroyed the game of football with his head up robert krafts ass and that if current players come out and say it is fixed,as we just proved earlier,they get kicked out of the league.


they are too stupid to get it that its the same thing in NFL relocations,a CURRENT player like phillip rivers wont come out and say spanos and the NFL is stabbing san diego fans in the back by moving cause he knows he will lose all money coming to him. but DAN FOUTS a FORMER chargers quarterback was VERY outspoken about it cause they cant do nothing to him now since he is retired. same thing with current players when it comes to the cheatriots. logic and common of course sense never registers with these trolls though of course.


Doleman is not the only former NFL player to say they are cheaters and an asterisk belongs to their name either.when alex was here,he made a thread that showed  COUNTLESS numbers of former NFL players thatagree with Doelman but with the brady ass lovers of course,former NFL players dont have any credibility and pooper of course claims i LIED about goddel confessing these games are fixed and that they dont do everything to make tom brady look good. these trolls end up with shit everyday making excuse after excuse for them after getting spanked so many times by us.

they can only try and laugh off their embarrassment in defeat.unable to stand toe to toe with pesky facts they do not like.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo as always the cheatriot apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are,cowards know that they are so scared of the truth that they wont read links we have posted and have covered their eyes and ears to every video on this thread everytime doing this the truth scares them so much- pooper and unkorote so much have their head up bradys ass they probably think i am lying about goodel even confessing the games are fixed IGNORING the video i posted that proved it earlier. they are so much afraid to watch videos cause they hate the TRUTH.,that he destroyed evidence in deflategate for him,and that they want to do everything to make brady look good.
> 
> problem is the rest of the TRUE americans that dont worship him as they do,HAVE seen that video i posted and know everything i posted what goodel said is true.comedy gold. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> 
> chis doleman  is my hero.he so much speaks the truth. pooper,unkotore and the other brady ass kissers are  butthurt that former NFL players agree with us on this.
> 
> “This is cheating on a very sophisticated level.”
> NFL Hall of Famer rips into Belichick and Brady, says he would levy 25-year HOF ban over DeflateGate
> 
> They can only whine and cry in defeat over the truth  knowing roger goddel has destroyed the game of football with his head up robert krafts ass and that if current players come out and say it is fixed,as we just proved earlier,they get kicked out of the league.
> 
> 
> they are too stupid to get it that its the same thing in NFL relocations,a CURRENT player like phillip rivers wont come out and say spanos and the NFL is stabbing san diego fans in the back by moving cause he knows he will lose all money coming to him. but DAN FOUTS a FORMER chargers quarterback was VERY outspoken about it cause they cant do nothing to him now since he is retired. same thing with current players when it comes to the cheatriots. logic and common of course sense never registers with these trolls though of course.
> 
> 
> Doleman is not the only former NFL player to say they are cheaters and an asterisk belongs to their name either.when alex was here,he made a thread that showed  COUNTLESS numbers of former NFL players thatagree with Doelman but with the brady ass lovers of course,former NFL players dont have any credibility and pooper of course claims i LIED about goddel confessing these games are fixed and that they dont do everything to make tom brady look good. these trolls end up with shit everyday making excuse after excuse for them after getting spanked so many times by us.
> 
> they can only try and laugh off their embarrassment in defeat.unable to stand toe to toe with pesky facts they do not like.



Still nothing but lying BS, can’t believe you are that stupid. At least I ca say that you are a lying, IQ, whiny bitch.

Still waiting yet you won’t. The reason is because you lied, that’s what you do. Rightwinger and sealybobo said you would lie like this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

man it STILL gets even  better and better.these are all too scary little facts for the cheatriot apologists to handle so like clockwork,they will do the customary,this-

If Only the New England Patriots Had a CCO: Lessons from “Deflategate” - Corruption, Crime & Compliance

Outside New England, there’s far more skepticism. The Patriots are considered unrepentant cheaters, caught (and punished) more than once for their football crimes
Why Do Fans Excuse the Patriots’ Cheating Past? 
best damn question in the world.

that is what i have been asking the cheatiot apologists over and over for years

 only to see them squirm in their seats and get desperate and change the subject knowing they were getting owned backed up against the wall with nowhere to run making one retarded excuse after excuse after excuse after another for them even going so far as pretending it never happened..

I know they wont read the link because it NEVER  fails,they NEVER do,as they have proved on this whole thread refusing like the cowards they are,to  look at the video of goddel CONFESSING the NFL is rigged and how  they have to  make brady look good.priceless.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... says one of the most obvious, proven liars on this entire site. Nobody believes a word you say, and everyone reading this has long since written off that other mental defective is completely cuckoo for cocoa puffs.
> 
> 
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.
> 
> him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clearly doesn’t know how it works here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying ONE MORE TIME,have you ever seen the superbowl of the rams/steelers game? Trolls like him and the cheatriot lovers always ignore that i have nothing against the steelers for beating the rams in that game,that i dont make excuse after excuse for them losing that game as THEY do  for the pats cheating ways,that despite the many times they were in the superbowl before that game and won them all,i CAN respect the players of that team and their quarterback and coach  because THEY have not tainted the sport.they can never come up with any answrs to refute how the pats HAVE tainted the NFL and put a shit stain on the league.
> 
> I miss the days of pete rozell when he was commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt back then as it is now. as i proved earlier,even one of the greatest running backs of all time earl campbell said the game was not like it is now when he was playing,pretty much saying that the game was not corrupt back then in his day and age but IS now.but people like unkotore dismiss former NFL players like earl campell,they are not credible people,everybody else outside USMB is all wrong,and THEY are right in their own fantasyworld they live in.
> 
> 
> if you ever watch pre season games,you will notice the refs LET the football players play,you will NEVER see them make calls liek they did in the chiefs game and as they did in the raiders tuck rule playoff game or the jags  game last year,calls that are so obvious bullshit like the helmet to helmet ignored by the refs in the saints/rams game,you will NEVER see the refs make calls like those that change the outcome of the game as they do with the patriots all the time in regular season games. WHY/
> 
> VERY SIMPLE. there is not any money riding on these pre season games,vegas never bets on these and the NFL refs dont give a shit if the teams beat the patriots in the pre season WHY would they? it does not count in the standings so the refs dont go out of their way to throw games for them in the pre season.
> 
> still another artilce that gives unkotore and pooper a major ass spanking and makes them cry.the truth hurts so much.
> 
> Report: Patriots spied on rivals 40 times and stole play sheets from locker rooms
> 
> try saying they have done it at LEAST a THOUNSAND times.
> 
> gives crying towel to pooper and unkotore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still haven't named any players I see. So now when you claimed that players have said it was rigged, it was an out and out lie.
> 
> Why do you need to lie to make your point?
Click to expand...

Because he thinks that if he fillibabbles enough, people will get sick of responding the the same tired old shit for the twentieth time, allowing him to proclaim "victory".


----------



## Papageorgio

Jarlaxle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stick up for you when people call you out for only trolling all of our comments I say you must be acting retarded for a reason. You can tell us we are wrong but never why.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is comedy gold that this troll actually calls someone who gives evidence he cant counter in links and videos  as someone mentally defective and also  calls YOU a liar.priceless.
> 
> him acting retarded is the UNDERSTATEMENT. you nailed it beautifully how all he ever does is tell us we are wrong but can never come up with a WHY other than juvenile insults.If he acted like that in a court of law and told the judge he was wrong on evidence that he ruled in favor of amd insulted him for that as he always does,the guy would be in jail which is WHERE he belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clearly doesn’t know how it works here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying ONE MORE TIME,have you ever seen the superbowl of the rams/steelers game? Trolls like him and the cheatriot lovers always ignore that i have nothing against the steelers for beating the rams in that game,that i dont make excuse after excuse for them losing that game as THEY do  for the pats cheating ways,that despite the many times they were in the superbowl before that game and won them all,i CAN respect the players of that team and their quarterback and coach  because THEY have not tainted the sport.they can never come up with any answrs to refute how the pats HAVE tainted the NFL and put a shit stain on the league.
> 
> I miss the days of pete rozell when he was commissioner,the NFL was not corrupt back then as it is now. as i proved earlier,even one of the greatest running backs of all time earl campbell said the game was not like it is now when he was playing,pretty much saying that the game was not corrupt back then in his day and age but IS now.but people like unkotore dismiss former NFL players like earl campell,they are not credible people,everybody else outside USMB is all wrong,and THEY are right in their own fantasyworld they live in.
> 
> 
> if you ever watch pre season games,you will notice the refs LET the football players play,you will NEVER see them make calls liek they did in the chiefs game and as they did in the raiders tuck rule playoff game or the jags  game last year,calls that are so obvious bullshit like the helmet to helmet ignored by the refs in the saints/rams game,you will NEVER see the refs make calls like those that change the outcome of the game as they do with the patriots all the time in regular season games. WHY/
> 
> VERY SIMPLE. there is not any money riding on these pre season games,vegas never bets on these and the NFL refs dont give a shit if the teams beat the patriots in the pre season WHY would they? it does not count in the standings so the refs dont go out of their way to throw games for them in the pre season.
> 
> still another artilce that gives unkotore and pooper a major ass spanking and makes them cry.the truth hurts so much.
> 
> Report: Patriots spied on rivals 40 times and stole play sheets from locker rooms
> 
> try saying they have done it at LEAST a THOUNSAND times.
> 
> gives crying towel to pooper and unkotore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still haven't named any players I see. So now when you claimed that players have said it was rigged, it was an out and out lie.
> 
> Why do you need to lie to make your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he thinks that if he fillibabbles enough, people will get sick of responding the the same tired old shit for the twentieth time, allowing him to proclaim "victory".
Click to expand...


Yeah he is a lowlife scammer, lies about whether he watches or doesn’t watch games, he lies about players claiming to know about the cheating, can’t prove it with just one name. And never bet him because he doesn’t own up to his bet when he loses. Just a low IQ nut.


----------



## toobfreak

*saints/chiefs the REAL winners*






Sure they are.  Meantime, I bet Brady suffers through his abject defeat just fine.  The one sure losers we can all agree upon are the LA Limp Dick One Pump Hams.


----------



## Hugo Furst

*Posters are reminded this is Zone 2.*

*stop the personal attacks, and the off topic posts.*


----------

